# Food ideas with photos



## Jenny65

Hi all

Just wanted a place to share my daily intake in the form of photos with others and look forward to seeing other people’s too

Today for breakfast I had Greek yoghurt and strawberries for breakfast and for lunch I have just had vegan sausages with caramelised onions and roasted tomatoes brocolli and gravy. Fingers crossed at 2 my glucose level will be ok as I enjoyed this dish


----------



## 42istheanswer

Yesterday  for lunch I had this salad (iceberg lettuce, cucumber, peppers, reduced fat cheddar slices & a passionfruit) with 3 seeded oatcakes and a little brussels pate. 31.5g carbs but proved a bit much for me at present, pushed my BG above 11. Today I'm trialling 2 oatcakes with a smidge of butter on the side (pate finished up yesterday :wink: )


----------



## Felinia

Today's breakfast and lunch - egg on 1 toast and corned beef salad.  Tonight will be one pot chicken - some diced chicken breast and all the left over veggies braised in one pot, with runner beans.


----------



## Jenny65

42istheanswer said:


> Yesterday  for lunch I had this salad (iceberg lettuce, cucumber, peppers, reduced fat cheddar slices & a passionfruit) with 3 seeded oatcakes and a little brussels pate. 31.5g carbs but proved a bit much for me at present, pushed my BG above 11. Today I'm trialling 2 oatcakes with a smidge of butter on the side (pate finished up yesterday :wink: )
> 
> View attachment 21902


That looks really tasty, I am scared to eat cheese at the moment due to my cholesterol levels but really miss it, I was a bit of a cheesaholic pre diagnosis, I may introduce a very small thin slice to my next salad to stop me from eating more by eliminating it.   My son and me would always compete to eat the wensleydale and cranberry, which we only got at Christmas  (I think it was wensleydale, although that makes me think of Wallace and Gromit)  I could literally eat the whole block!  (probably why I have high cholesterol)  Never really had a sweet tooth,more of a savory one, cheese, sausage rolls, nuts and crisps over chocolate and deserts all the time for me.

Actually I did one time go a bit odd for me, I was craving something sweet just before I was diagnosed and I went to the shop and got a family pack of ripples and ben and jerry's ice cream and ate the lot, literally in the same evening!  That was out of character for me so maybe an indicator of what was going on inside.

I have walked miles today, went to catch the bus to get into town to buy a dress for my daughters graduation and noticed the bus wasnt coming for 24 minutes so I walked to the following stops and then back on myself to the original stop, then missed that one and did it again, so about 40 minutes of walking and getting nowhere! then in town I walked for ages around the shops, I may not need to do my aerobic video tonight as very tired,  In addition to the 2 meals I listed above, I had some watermelon in town (my glucose was low (probably the walking) and some fizzy water (hate sparkling water but bought the wrong one in costa)

I got home exhausted and so have had 25g cashews, 2 squares of 70% dark chocolate and a glass of red wine for dinner!  I know, I know, but I checked and my levels 7 so OK  Nothing more to eat until breakfast so under 1200 cals and hopefully lost some more at weigh in tomorrow

xx


----------



## Jenny65

Felinia said:


> Today's breakfast and lunch - egg on 1 toast and corned beef salad.  Tonight will be one pot chicken - some diced chicken breast and all the left over veggies braised in one pot, with runner beans.
> 
> View attachment 21904View attachment 21903


That looks good and very pretty,  I think making food look appealing is one of the key things to keeping up motivation. Have you planned the rest of your meals in advance for the week or do you choose on the day?


----------



## 42istheanswer

Jenny65 said:


> That looks really tasty, I am scared to eat cheese at the moment due to my cholesterol levels but really miss it, I was a bit of a cheesaholic pre diagnosis, I may introduce a very small thin slice to my next salad to stop me from eating more by eliminating it.   My son and me would always compete to eat the wensleydale and cranberry, which we only got at Christmas  (I think it was wensleydale, although that makes me think of Wallace and Gromit)  I could literally eat the whole block!  (probably why I have high cholesterol)  Never really had a sweet tooth,more of a savory one, cheese, sausage rolls, nuts and crisps over chocolate and deserts all the time for me.
> 
> Actually I did one time go a bit odd for me, I was craving something sweet just before I was diagnosed and I went to the shop and got a family pack of ripples and ben and jerry's ice cream and ate the lot, literally in the same evening!  That was out of character for me so maybe an indicator of what was going on inside.
> 
> I have walked miles today, went to catch the bus to get into town to buy a dress for my daughters graduation and noticed the bus wasnt coming for 24 minutes so I walked to the following stops and then back on myself to the original stop, then missed that one and did it again, so about 40 minutes of walking and getting nowhere! then in town I walked for ages around the shops, I may not need to do my aerobic video tonight as very tired,  In addition to the 2 meals I listed above, I had some watermelon in town (my glucose was low (probably the walking) and some fizzy water (hate sparkling water but bought the wrong one in costa)
> 
> I got home exhausted and so have had 25g cashews, 2 squares of 70% dark chocolate and a glass of red wine for dinner!  I know, I know, but I checked and my levels 7 so OK  Nothing more to eat until breakfast so under 1200 cals and hopefully lost some more at weigh in tomorrow
> 
> xx


I love cheese too. I have eaten a lot less since diagnosis! The cheese slices I had are from Lidl, 50% reduced fat. Still quite a bit of fat, but by having it already thinly sliced I feel like I'm getting a proper portion with less than I would feel I needed if I was slicing it myself, and my overall saturated fat for the day is showing as "green" on my health app.

Today with 2 oatcakes my BG was fine at 2 hours after at 6.8. I realised last night that the original BG strips with my meter had an expiry date of Jan 2022 though... didn't think to look when I first got it, only as I used the last one... so I'm now not sure if the 11.3 after 3 was off because of the strips, if it was that my body couldn't handle 3, if it was that my liver was releasing extra glucose because I was walking for a prolonged period or what! Might try again with the 3 oatcakes another day


----------



## AndBreathe

42istheanswer said:


> I love cheese too. I have eaten a lot less since diagnosis! The cheese slices I had are from Lidl, 50% reduced fat. Still quite a bit of fat, but by having it already thinly sliced I feel like I'm getting a proper portion with less than I would feel I needed if I was slicing it myself, and my overall saturated fat for the day is showing as "green" on my health app.
> 
> Today with 2 oatcakes my BG was fine at 2 hours after at 6.8. I realised last night that the original BG strips with my meter had an expiry date of Jan 2022 though... didn't think to look when I first got it, only as I used the last one... so I'm now not sure if the 11.3 after 3 was off because of the strips, if it was that my body couldn't handle 3, if it was that my liver was releasing extra glucose because I was walking for a prolonged period or what! Might try again with the 3 oatcakes another day



I would speculate your higher reading was a combo of the oatcakes, plus the passionfruit.  At 23gr per 100gr, passionfruit is a bit of a sugar hit.  Maybe try re[eating the meal and see what you get next time?


----------



## 42istheanswer

AndBreathe said:


> I would speculate your higher reading was a combo of the oatcakes, plus the passionfruit.  At 23gr per 100gr, passionfruit is a bit of a sugar hit.  Maybe try re[eating the meal and see what you get next time?


An individual passion fruit is not 100g though, my health app suggests 18g with 4.2g being carbohydrate. The total with 3 oatcakes according to the app was 31.5g. Today's lunch which was the same salad with 2 oatcakes was 23.7g. 

Tbh I used the passionfruit as the condiment because I had some bought before I was diagnosed, with the intention of making a recipe which I'm not now going to make for the foreseeable future. So I don't know when I'll next have one after I've eaten the remaining one from the pack.


----------



## Jenny65

thats weird, I wrote a whole reply and its vanished


----------



## Jenny65

Basically just saying I have never had passionfruit and wonder what I am missing, is it like mango?

I am feeling really unwell at the moment, incredibly nauseas, and clammy.  I am not sure why, will drink some water, hope im not going down with a bug


----------



## 42istheanswer

Passionfruit is mostly seeds with a little juicy coating each so very different in texture. Taste wise it's quite sharp/tangy. I'm not sure how else to describe the taste apart from "tropical"


----------



## Jenny65

I think I had a passionfruit and mango J20 so have tasted it in drink form but not sure if that counts


----------



## Leadinglights

I ordered a passion fruit juice in Harare little realising that it would be the contents of about 20 passion fruit seeds and all with a big fat straw to drink it with. They are not a bit like mango, you may be thinking of pawpaw.
I am not a fan of  things with seeds in, even pomegranate is too seedy.


----------



## Felinia

Jenny65 said:


> That looks good and very pretty,  I think making food look appealing is one of the key things to keeping up motivation. Have you planned the rest of your meals in advance for the week or do you choose on the day?


I've been taking pictures of my meals for several years now - something I got into the habit of, from wanting to show my diabetic nurse what I was eating.  I scroll through the gallery from time to time to give myself ideas.
As I live alone I tend to have the same thing in the main for several days, to use up what I have.  I just get the protein out of the freezer first thing.  Having said that, today will be different, as I feel very bloated and my tummy is a bit off.  This is what I plan today (pictures from the last time I had this.)  Exante made with water for breakfast and lunch (I can't exercise on a full tummy so always have one of these before going to the pool.  Prawn salad for tea, where I'll swap the cottage cheese (none in fridge) for 2 new potatoes.  I'll also have an easy peeler tangerine.  853 cals, 92.1gm carbs, 24gm fat, 9gm sat fat.  Slightly over on my daily carbs due to the potato and tangerine.


----------



## Jenny65

Felinia said:


> I've been taking pictures of my meals for several years now - something I got into the habit of, from wanting to show my diabetic nurse what I was eating.  I scroll through the gallery from time to time to give myself ideas.
> As I live alone I tend to have the same thing in the main for several days, to use up what I have.  I just get the protein out of the freezer first thing.  Having said that, today will be different, as I feel very bloated and my tummy is a bit off.  This is what I plan today (pictures from the last time I had this.)  Exante made with water for breakfast and lunch (I can't exercise on a full tummy so always have one of these before going to the pool.  Prawn salad for tea, where I'll swap the cottage cheese (none in fridge) for 2 new potatoes.  I'll also have an easy peeler tangerine.  853 cals, 92.1gm carbs, 24gm fat, 9gm sat fat.  Slightly over on my daily carbs due to the potato and tangerine.
> 
> View attachment 21912View attachment 21913


I used to have exante, my GP approved me doing Lipotrim for a month (I havent started it yet but have the shakes) but if things slow down weight loss wise I may start following it.

Sorry to hear your feeling off colour, I was just saying the same thing on another thread.  I have been feeling very sick and clamy these last few days, its that feeling you get when you arent sure if its nausea or hunger but its definitely not hunger today.

Dont follow my lead with food today.  

This was 50g carbs, porridge, blueberries, strawberries, cherries and a banana (plus a benecol)... I thought I would counteract the carbs by doing my work out after eating and before the next test, so got a shock when it read  25,8 ! (it was 6.3 this morning before eating)  On the advise of one of the posters on here I washed my hands and retested and it came down to 10.1 which is more acceptable.  So either my levels shot up 2 hours after eating and then promptly came down after another 30 minutes or my first reading was wrong (I think I may have had strawberry juice on my finger so hope so)

Anyway have a lovely day and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Felinia

Jenny65 said:


> I used to have exante, my GP approved me doing Lipotrim for a month (I havent started it yet but have the shakes) but if things slow down weight loss wise I may start following it.
> 
> Sorry to hear your feeling off colour, I was just saying the same thing on another thread.  I have been feeling very sick and clamy these last few days, its that feeling you get when you arent sure if its nausea or hunger but its definitely not hunger today.
> 
> Dont follow my lead with food today.  View attachment 21916
> 
> This was 50g carbs, porridge, blueberries, strawberries, cherries and a banana (plus a benecol)... I thought I would counteract the carbs by doing my work out after eating and before the next test, so got a shock when it read  25,8 ! (it was 6.3 this morning before eating)  On the advise of one of the posters on here I washed my hands and retested and it came down to 10.1 which is more acceptable.  So either my levels shot up 2 hours after eating and then promptly came down after another 30 minutes or my first reading was wrong (I think I may have had strawberry juice on my finger so hope so)
> 
> Anyway have a lovely day and hope you feel better soon x


You really should not go up by so much - the ideal is 4 to 7 mmol/ before eating, and an increase of around 2 mmol - up to 8.5 mmol 2 hours after eating.  I know fruit is lovely, but bananas and cherries are sugar bombs.  I have no more than 25gm porridge, made up with unsweetened almond milk, and 40gm chopped strawberries, on the rare occasions I have porridge.  Sometimes I have a single Oatibix instead.  I've had a nap (no pool after all) and my tummy has settled a bit, thank you.  But I'm sure the 10.1 was the accurate reading not the 25.8.


----------



## nonethewiser

Nice pics, food looks goods.


----------



## rebrascora

2 egg mushroom onion cheese and pepper omelette with salad. I always serve this with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar on the salad and a big dollop of cheese coleslaw. If I have this for breakfast or brunch I don't need to eat again until evening meal.  It is very filling 

Chicken salad with usual drizzle of balsamic and cheese coleslaw

High quality quarter pounder burger with mushrooms, salad and coleslaw. 

Home cooked ham with cabbage, cauliflower cheese, one medium new potato and a little piccalilli just to give it some zing!  

Again, home cooked ham with kale, broccoli and leeks done in the microwave with a dollop of cream cheese and another little spoon of piccalilli and a small portion of sweet potato.
Again ham with my favourite cabbage... savoy, broccoli coated with some sour cream and chive dip.... I sometimes have just microwaved broccoli and the dip as a snack.... and roasted swede... again with piccalilli
 
2 slices of Warburtons no added sugar wholemeal bread (9g carbs per slice) toasted, topped with fried mushrooms and onions and then scrambled egg and topped with grated cheese and spring onion served with pickled gherkins.... I have really developed a taste for pickles since I cut right down on my carb intake. Again, this makes a great brunch. 
 
This was my Blue Monday (first Monday after New Year) breakfast. Black pudding, high meat content sausages, bacon and an egg on a bed of my fav savoy cabbage with mushrooms and onions. Kale works well with bacon as well as cabbage. Most people wouldn't think about having cabbage for breakfast but I love it and it is so good for you..... Same with salad with my breakfast omelette. Why let custom limit what you have for any particular meal.

I have to say that mostly I have creamy Greek style natural yoghurt with berries (blackberries from the garden at the moment) mixed seeds, a sprinkle (about 5g of nutty granola) and a good dusting of cinnamon for breakfast, but I never take a photo of that because it doesn't look all that interesting,,,, but I do really enjoy it. 

What I am trying to demonstrate with these photos is that you don't need any fancy low carb recipes to have big, filling low carb meals, just adapt normal meals and swap out the high carb elements for lower carb options. I normally just eat 2 meals a day and sometimes just one with a snack, so whilst these are big meals, it would be very unusual for me to have any 2 such meals in a day.


----------



## Felinia

Great post above.  Here are some of my low carb meals as well:  You will see runner beans and cauliflower feature heavily in my meals


Beef stew with roasted squash, cabbage, carrots and runner beans

Cauliflower and gammon cheese with runner beans

Haddock mornay with cauliflower carrot/swede puree, green beans

Roast lamb with broccoli, runner beans, cauliflower, and a drizzle of mint gravy.

A good breakfast of egg on a small slice of toast, with mushrooms and turkey rashers.  I sometimes add tomatoes as well

Veggie burgers with home made ratatouille.  I sometimes have the ratatouille with soybean pasta as another vegetarian meal.


----------



## Jenny65

Wow loving all the photos. I have a few saved on my phone that I had recently as add them to my app.


----------



## Felinia

No pictures yet, but I'm having spam salad for lunch, and the beef casserole I posted before, with carrots and runner beans


----------



## 42istheanswer

Breakfast - egg "muffins" aka mini frittatas. Made these with spinach and red peppers. They did stick to the muffin tray a bit despite generous sprays of oil, and I don't want to use more oil. I've ordered some foil lined cupcake cases as a recipe I want to try for low carb cakes with coconut flour (as the recipe said they stick to paper ones) so might try them for these too.


----------



## Jenny65

my last 2 meals dont look very appetising as they were sort of odds and ends that needed using up and not colourful so wont include them on here.

Yesterdays mishmash lunch was Cauliflower, chicken breast, roasted onions, a small chunk of lean protein (cheese substitute) and some beetroot (for iron) - looked very bland and all white except the onions which were burnt and the beetroot on the side, most of the plate was cauliflower and chicken so not very pretty

This morning I had carbzone bread, toasted with peanut butter and a 10 cal jelly (did add 5 strawberries but couldnt eat them as they had gone mushy and had something odd on one of them, so just the jelly (oh and a cup of coffee and a benecol drink)

My evening meal is chicken soup followed by a greek yoghurt with some form of fruit (wish it was banana but they are no longer allowed)  My levels have been high today 11.9 after breakfast and 11.1 supposedly before lunch but decided to wait to see if it gets under 7 before eating anything else


----------



## notmez

this is the best thread ever. i love looking at food photos and these are all going to be things im probably allowed so they'll be super helpful. im going to go through my recent photos and post some too.


----------



## Jenny65

notmez said:


> this is the best thread ever. i love looking at food photos and these are all going to be things im probably allowed so they'll be super helpful. im going to go through my recent photos and post some too.


looking forward to seeing them, and if you have got a diabetic friendly cauliflower cheese recipe please share, I have been looking for one that wont affect my high cholesterol or my carb intake but it seems to be either high fat or covered in breadcrumbs


----------



## notmez

Jenny65 said:


> looking forward to seeing them, and if you have got a diabetic friendly cauliflower cheese recipe please share, I have been looking for one that wont affect my high cholesterol or my carb intake but it seems to be either high fat or covered in breadcrumbs


no cauliflower cheese but a few Christmases ago i steamed some broccoli, toss it in a little oil and roasted it for 10-15 mins.  top it with all the leftovers from the cheese board and roast it for another 10-15

today was:
breakfast: 1 Weetabix
lunch:  salad with 2 bit of dhokla (chickpea flour steamed sponge savoury cake with spices)

snack: 10g nuts and celery and broccoli sticks.
not sure what i want to make for dinner: edit decided on stir fried tofu and veg with something maybe rice.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Jenny65 said:


> looking forward to seeing them, and if you have got a diabetic friendly cauliflower cheese recipe please share, I have been looking for one that wont affect my high cholesterol or my carb intake but it seems to be either high fat or covered in breadcrumbs


You probably want to look for a sauce recipe with low fat cream cheese, that will probably replace the flour thickening element of the sauce, as well as reduce the fat of the cheesy element. Then sprinkle a bit of cheese over the top to grill/ bake. 

The other option is to make a more traditional cheese sauce but fully pre-cook the cauliflower, and just use a small amount of sauce on the top.


----------



## 42istheanswer

I forgot to take a pic tonight! I meant to but passed through the kitchen door and my brain said "eat!" 

I had bolognese with black bean spaghetti and a sprinkling of mozzarella and it did look very nice as well as tasting it....


----------



## notmez

This isn't recent it's from before I found out. This is my lower carb version of tacos.  Lower carb than I would normally have. Now I know I would only have 2 of these. Normally they contained rice and often I'll wrap the crunchy taco in a soft taco for the best of both textures. 

The shell is 7g carb each plus whatever the chilli comes out to.   
Full pot of Chilli = 14g for tomatoes tin. <7g for Quorn packet 300g.  Each taco only contains about 2-3table spoons of that. 

The stuffing I've skipped the rice and used a Quorn mince chilli with canned tomatoes and spices. On shredded lettuce and pickled cabbage. Pickled onion on the one on the right.  

 think 3 would be too much but 2 would be great with a side of salad.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Sweet and sour chicken with beansprouts and mushrooms and some peas.  I use pea protein mixed with egg to make the batter and it is almost zero carbs.  I coat frozen cooked chicken chunks and then fry until the batter crisps up.  The sweet and sour is a mix of Heinz no added sugar ketchup and sesame oil and soya sauce and I sprinkled some toasted black sesame seeds on top.


----------



## Jenny65




----------



## Jenny65

Today’s lunch had just over 10 carbs so in total today I have had 40 carbs. Trying to keep under 100 a day so looking on track


----------



## Jenny65

Yesterday’s lunch.  A bit odd but I wanted to make sure I had some veg with my chicken soup


----------



## Pattidevans

42istheanswer said:


> They did stick to the muffin tray a bit despite generous sprays of oil, and I don't want to use more oil. I've ordered some foil lined cupcake cases as a recipe I want to try for low carb cakes with coconut flour (as the recipe said they stick to paper ones) so might try them for these too.


Silicone cup cake cases are brilliant, nothing sticks to them and they are reusable.  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silicone-Cupcake-Cases/s?k=Silicone+Cupcake+Cases


----------



## Nige13

Greek (ish) Salad for lunch


----------



## Jenny65

Nige13 said:


> Greek (ish) Salad for lunch


I love greek salads, takes me back to my holidays


----------



## 42istheanswer

Pattidevans said:


> Silicone cup cake cases are brilliant, nothing sticks to them and they are reusable.  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silicone-Cupcake-Cases/s?k=Silicone+Cupcake+Cases


Oh good point! I do have some somewhere - bought to make bath bombs many years ago, but ingredients were all basically edible so could use them with a good scrub


----------



## 42istheanswer

Tea last night - quarter pound beef burger with cheese on a bed of spinach, with a cheese scone on the side because I felt like some carbs and that was the lowest carb bread-related thing in my freezer


----------



## Jenny65

Early dinner


----------



## Bloden

Great idea for a thread @Jenny65!


----------



## Felinia

Jenny65 said:


> looking forward to seeing them, and if you have got a diabetic friendly cauliflower cheese recipe please share, I have been looking for one that wont affect my high cholesterol or my carb intake but it seems to be either high fat or covered in breadcrumbs


My brother was a very fussy eater.  He precooked the cauliflower, and saved the cooking liquid.  He then melted some vintage strength cheddar (so he didn't need so much) into some of the cooking liquid.  So no thickening agent and not much cheese. He poured this over the cauliflower, then put it under the grill to brown.


----------



## Jenny65

This has to be the nicest porridge I’ve had. I added 2 squares of 70 percent dark chocolate and some berries. Simple but yummy


----------



## Nige13

Last nights dinner - recipe for the mac and cheese from Sugarfree Londoner website and was absolutley amazing - low carbs and really filling and sooooo tasty - took about 50mins in all to prep and cook.
Fish done in paper with herbs on the oven 17 minutes and done yum yum pigs bum


----------



## notmez

_too much of a rush today for lunch to take a photo but random screenshot from google images included for your viewing pleasure. _

2x "thepla"  its a thin flatbread, like a chapatti but with loads of spices and huge amounts of fresh fenugreek leaves mixed in to the flour when making the dough.
1x cracker with cream cheese and cucumber.
loads of salad.

2 may contains too many carbs so next time i'll just have to have one and bulk out the salad. the red onions were really sweet so may reduce those.

i went from 4.8 (before meal @12.00) to 7.2 (3hours later 15.00)

2 of the round things at the bottom.


----------



## notmez

Half a pack of tofu marinated in a mix of Indian spices. Then grilled, flipped and grilled. 
Loads of salad. It worked out 18g carbs. 

Finished it off with 2 after eight mints which contains as as many carbs as the main meal (nearly)


----------



## 42istheanswer

I forgot to take a pic of my bowl before eating, so have a pic of the second portion in the frying pan instead!

Spinach, chickpea and peanut butter curry


----------



## Jenny65




----------



## Leadinglights

Jenny65 said:


> View attachment 21992


I am probably having less carbs per day than you but I would probably not have peas and carrots if I had any potatoes which I rarely do as you are having 3 higher carb veg at one meal.


----------



## Gwynn

Some great photos on this thread.

Here's mine from last nights meal...sweet and sour chicken with bean sprouts and mushrooms (slightly older mushrooms and beansprouts and they look it in the photos). Tasted great though.


----------



## Jenny65

Breakfast and lunch today. And I fit size 14 trousers today!  I was size 22 in July but the weight is falling off since logging everything I eat. Shows how bad my previous diet was


----------



## travellor

Gwynn said:


> Some great photos on this thread.
> 
> Here's mine from last nights meal...sweet and sour chicken with bean sprouts and mushrooms (slightly older mushrooms and beansprouts and they look it in the photos). Tasted great though.
> View attachment 21998
> 
> View attachment 21999
> 
> View attachment 22000



The beansprouts in my stir fry came out of the freezer yesterday.
They were quite sad looking!


----------



## Jenny65

travellor said:


> The beansprouts in my stir fry came out of the freezer yesterday.
> They were quite sad looking!


I bet they still tasted fab though?


----------



## travellor

Jenny65 said:


> I bet they still tasted fab though?



They do work surprisingly well.
To be honest, I throw nothing away, everything goes in the freezer.


----------



## travellor

Jenny65 said:


> I bet they still tasted fab though?



They do work surprisingly well.
To be honest, I throw nothing away, everything goes in the freezer.


----------



## Felinia

Jenny65 said:


> Breakfast and lunch today. And I fit size 14 trousers today!  I was size 22 in July but the weight is falling off since logging everything I eat. Shows how bad my previous diet was


Congratulations. When I was a size 22, it took me 18 months to get down to a 14, with WW.

Here's my Brunch and Dinner to be.

Br: Egg, bacon, mushroom, tomato
D: Lamb, cauliflower cheese, cabbage, broccoli


----------



## Jenny65

Felinia said:


> Congratulations. When I was a size 22, it took me 18 months to get down to a 14, with WW.
> 
> Here's my Brunch and Dinner to be.
> 
> Br: Egg, bacon, mushroom, tomato
> D: Lamb, cauliflower cheese, cabbage, broccoli
> 
> View attachment 22010View attachment 22011


I think it’s because the only part of my body that was fat was my belly. It still is but I can go up dress sizes very quickly as my stomach puts on all the weight and my legs and arms stay slim. So it works the other way too if that makes sense. So whilst I was a size 22 at 14stone my friend who is just 1 inch taller than me is a size 18. I am over 2 stone less and seem to have lost it all from my stomach which was the area stopping me fir clothes before in the smaller sizes. Anyway this is what I had for tea. Xx


----------



## Jenny65




----------



## Jenny65

Sorry didn’t mean to post twice. I only had one plate i promise


----------



## rebrascora

@Jenny65 Can you include a description of what the food is please? Obviously I can make out the veg like broccoli and carrots and green beans in that last one and I am guessing some sort of curry? possibly and not sure about the red stuff at the bottom?

Oh and many congratulations on dropping another dress size!


----------



## Jenny65

rebrascora said:


> @Jenny65 Can you include a description of what the food is please? Obviously I can make out the veg like broccoli and carrots and green beans in that last one and I am guessing some sort of curry? possibly and not sure about the red stuff at the bottom?
> 
> Oh and many congratulations on dropping another dress size!


Sorry its tandoori chicken with brown rice  - chickpea, brown basmati rice and mung bean mix with chicken breast pieces, spiced cooked split chickpeas and pickled red onion


----------



## Jenny65

Plus loads of veg.  I went a bit overboard but clearing space in my cupboards and fridge for a shop coming today. I wont have much this evening, just some nuts and greek yoghurt maybe a 10 cal jelly   The weight loss seems to work better with 2 meals and a small snack meal in the evening


----------



## Jenny65

Does anyone have a carb friendly, low fat, low calorie recipe for moussaka, happy to have a veggie version if anyone can recommend one


----------



## Jenny65

Felinia said:


> My brother was a very fussy eater.  He precooked the cauliflower, and saved the cooking liquid.  He then melted some vintage strength cheddar (so he didn't need so much) into some of the cooking liquid.  So no thickening agent and not much cheese. He poured this over the cauliflower, then put it under the grill to brown.


that sounds brilliant, just checking though as I have very high cholesterol is cheddar OK or should I look for a low fat version


----------



## 42istheanswer

Jenny65 said:


> Does anyone have a carb friendly, low fat, low calorie recipe for moussaka, happy to have a veggie version if anyone can recommend one


I don't have a tried and tested one, though when I searched for "low fat moussaka recipe" some came up which are pretty low carb also (no potato layer). I was planning on making pretty much that at some point this week, though maybe part courgette as well as the aubergine for the layers (though I was thinking of it in terms of "pasta free lasagne").

I think the main changes from more traditional recipes are: 
- grill, bake or dry fry the aubergine slices rather than using oil to fry it
- use lentils or lower fat mince - probably easier to find for beef than lamb (I don't like lamb anyway) for the protein in the  tomato based sauce
- use a lower carb/fat substitute for the cheese sauce - I was thinking of using some reduced fat soft cheese, but some of the recipes suggest 0% fat Greek yogurt made into a white/cheese sauce in various ways. Then maybe add some strong cheese so you don't need to add much if more cheese flavour needed e.g. parmesan


----------



## Jenny65

42istheanswer said:


> I don't have a tried and tested one, though when I searched for "low fat moussaka recipe" some came up which are pretty low carb also (no potato layer). I was planning on making pretty much that at some point this week, though maybe part courgette as well as the aubergine for the layers (though I was thinking of it in terms of "pasta free lasagne").
> 
> I think the main changes from more traditional recipes are:
> - grill, bake or dry fry the aubergine slices rather than using oil to fry it
> - use lentils or lower fat mince - probably easier to find for beef than lamb (I don't like lamb anyway) for the protein in the  tomato based sauce
> - use a lower carb/fat substitute for the cheese sauce - I was thinking of using some reduced fat soft cheese, but some of the recipes suggest 0% fat Greek yogurt made into a white/cheese sauce in various ways. Then maybe add some strong cheese so you don't need to add much if more cheese flavour needed e.g. parmesan


what about using olive oil to fry the aubergine slices, olive oil is good isnt it

Thanks by the way, im going to cook this on Wednesday so we can compare our findings


----------



## 42istheanswer

Jenny65 said:


> what about using olive oil to fry the aubergine slices, olive oil is good isnt it
> 
> Thanks by the way, im going to cook this on Wednesday so we can compare our findings


Olive oil is a healthier oil, so you could do that too depending how low fat you want it


----------



## 42istheanswer

Chorizo, courgette & pepper, with a teeny tiny omelette to use up some leftover egg from making bacon &egg "cups" for breakfast. I had it with a pack of twiglets for a few carbs and some B vitamins. No oil in the frying pan, I just put the chorizo in first to release some of its fat (and make sure it crisped up cos I like it crispy!).


----------



## Felinia

Jenny65 said:


> that sounds brilliant, just checking though as I have very high cholesterol is cheddar OK or should I look for a low fat version


Tricky one.  The stronger the cheese, the less you need.  And I believe current thinking is that cholesterol is more a function of the liver and diet has less effect than originally thought.  Have you been prescribed statins?  I tried several of them over an 18 month period but had such severe side effects I was taken off them.  Not a placebo or nocebo effect, but an actual physical reaction with another medical condition I have, which took 9 months to recover.  I now take a cholesterol lowering mini drink every day, which bought down my cholesterol from 7+ to between 5.2 and 6.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Gwynn said:


> Some great photos on this thread.
> 
> Here's mine from last nights meal...sweet and sour chicken with bean sprouts and mushrooms (slightly older mushrooms and beansprouts and they look it in the photos). Tasted great though.
> View attachment 21998
> 
> View attachment 21999
> 
> View attachment 22000


I have kitchen envy.  I love your red colourway and that cooker is gorgeous.  Meal looks amazing too.


----------



## 42istheanswer

The bacon & egg "cups"!

4 laid out here for the photo (smaller plates were all in the dishwasher), I'll actually only have 2 for a meal


----------



## Nige13

Homemade chicken curry with cauliflower rice and a garlic naan for last nights dinner and was gorgy  didnt even raise my BS either yeah!
Greek yoghurt, rasperries and bluberrries for brekky


----------



## helli

42istheanswer said:


> Breakfast - egg "muffins" aka mini frittatas. Made these with spinach and red peppers. They did stick to the muffin tray a bit despite generous sprays of oil, and I don't want to use more oil. I've ordered some foil lined cupcake cases as a recipe I want to try for low carb cakes with coconut flour (as the recipe said they stick to paper ones) so might try them for these too.


Have you tried the reusable silicon muffin cases? This is what I use all the time now. I haven't found anything that sticks to them and there is no waste.


----------



## travellor

Felinia said:


> Tricky one.  The stronger the cheese, the less you need.  And I believe current thinking is that cholesterol is more a function of the liver and diet has less effect than originally thought.  Have you been prescribed statins?  I tried several of them over an 18 month period but had such severe side effects I was taken off them.  Not a placebo or nocebo effect, but an actual physical reaction with another medical condition I have, which took 9 months to recover.  I now take a cholesterol lowering mini drink every day, which bought down my cholesterol from 7+ to between 5.2 and 6.



The current thinking seems to be that while cholesterol in food isn't directly absorbed, it stimulates the body to over produce it's own cholesterol.
So the effect is high cholesterol either way.
The odd few may disagree sometimes.

Having said that, I just loaded up on sausage, egg, and bacon


----------



## travellor

Jenny65 said:


> what about using olive oil to fry the aubergine slices, olive oil is good isnt it
> 
> Thanks by the way, im going to cook this on Wednesday so we can compare our findings



Dry fry them or oven bake.
The sauce is a bechamel, so doesn't specifically need cheese.
I'd just leave out the potatoes, use a plain sauce, pre fry the mince and drain off the fat, and if I still wanted the cheese hit, grate a small amount of low fat cheese over the top right at the end of the cooking, just melt it on top, and use the smell and sight of the cheese to boost the taste.


----------



## helli

Jenny65 said:


> what about using olive oil to fry the aubergine slices, olive oil is good isnt it


I cook aubergine in the microwave.
Cut into slices, place onto kitchen roll in the microwave and cook on full power until the slices start to "wither"(about 8 minutes).

There is no need for any oil.


----------



## Jenny65

Ok had an early start today so breakfast of berries and Greek yoghurt with my benecol drink for breakfast at 7am  and vegetable mousaka with sprouts for lunch at 11am. Dinner will be at 4 so I have a long fasting window xx


----------



## Jenny65

My plate looks a bit messy as not good at serving up.  The lunch was 31 carbs and breakfast 34 carbs my calorie intake so far is 629. Have a good day x


----------



## Leadinglights

Jenny65 said:


> Ok had an early start today so breakfast of berries and Greek yoghurt with my benecol drink for breakfast at 7am  and vegetable mousaka with sprouts for lunch at 11am. Dinner will be at 4 so I have a long fasting window xxView attachment 22052View attachment 22053


I'm struggling to see how your bowl of fruit and yoghurt would be 34g carb, strawberries are pretty low carb and not much in the yoghurt. What was the effect on your blood glucose?


----------



## Nige13

Leadinglights said:


> I'm struggling to see how your bowl of fruit and yoghurt would be 34g carb, strawberries are pretty low carb and not much in the yoghurt. What was the effect on your blood glucose?


May be the grapes? Also can I see blueberries?


----------



## 42istheanswer

Lunch today was mini sausagemeatballs in tomato & yellow pepper sauce, served on wilted spinach. I had a pack of twiglets and 6 dark chocolate buttons too



Then tea was a chicken salad, chicken was pre-packed from Tesco so had some carbs in the seasoning. Apple was a late addition hence being on top of the chicken and the vincotto dressing! (Had forgotten I had one!)



Lunch was 40g carbs and tea 29g


----------



## notmez

Not the best place for this post (I didn't cook anything) but proof that not all carbs are created equal....

skipped out on breakfast this morning because of an appointment where i needed to fast before being seen. popped in to asda on my way there and accidently picked up a gluten free sandwich (it wasnt very nice).

but 2 hours after these 27 g of carbs i had a reading of 5.5,
2 hours after 15g of carbs when i have 1 slice of normal bread (no added sugar) im closer to 7.


----------



## Leadinglights

notmez said:


> Not the best place for this post (I didn't cook anything) but proof that not all carbs are created equal....
> 
> skipped out on breakfast this morning because of an appointment where i needed to fast before being seen. popped in to asda on my way there and accidently picked up a gluten free sandwich (it wasnt very nice).
> 
> but 2 hours after these 27 g of carbs i had a reading of 5.5,
> 2 hours after 15g of carbs when i have 1 slice of normal bread (no added sugar) im closer to 7.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22066View attachment 22068


If you look at the ingredients there are a lot of things which are metabolised more slowly than wheat flour that is in normal bread. So glucose levels would be more even.


----------



## notmez

Leadinglights said:


> If you look at the ingredients there are a lot of things which are metabolised more slowly than wheat flour that is in normal bread. So glucose levels would be more even.


totally. just a shame it didnt taste as good what i thought i picked up. usually avoid pre-pack sandwiches but its good to know i have options on days i dont have a pack lunch when im working away from home.


----------



## Nige13

Yet another Greek salad for me minus the olives and with celary ( homegrown tomatoes ) was delicious too


----------



## travellor

notmez said:


> Not the best place for this post (I didn't cook anything) but proof that not all carbs are created equal....
> 
> skipped out on breakfast this morning because of an appointment where i needed to fast before being seen. popped in to asda on my way there and accidently picked up a gluten free sandwich (it wasnt very nice).
> 
> but 2 hours after these 27 g of carbs i had a reading of 5.5,
> 2 hours after 15g of carbs when i have 1 slice of normal bread (no added sugar) im closer to 7.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22066View attachment 22068



I bet you're happy with either number


----------



## 42istheanswer

Not so much home cooked tonight... fish steak in butter sauce with root vegetable fries and wilted spinach


----------



## Leadinglights

Nige13 said:


> Yet another Greek salad for me minus the olives and with celary ( homegrown tomatoes ) was delicious too


It is very rewarding when most of your meal ingredients are homegrown. Tonight tomatoes, cucumber, peppers, chilli, courgette, cabbage, onions, blackberries and raspberries all homegrown.


----------



## Jenny65

Can someone help me please, I am eating out on Thursday for my daughters graduation, she has chosen to eat at ASK and I have looked at the menu and cant see anything I can eat, any help appreciated as this is making me anxious looking at the menu and seeing a long list of pasta dishes or pizza.  I dont like fish or prawns and everything else looks high calorie, high fat and full of carbs but i dont want to show my anxiety to my daughter on her special day. The menu below if you can help me make a sensible choice (location to see the menu is Chichester)






						Menus
					

Our full range of Menus are here. Whether you’re a family with kids, vegetarian, vegan or gluten-free we have a dish to suit all tastes & requirements.




					www.askitalian.co.uk


----------



## notmez

Jenny65 said:


> help



what is your actual dietary needs?  are you low carb, or low fat, or low cal, or all / a mix?
apart from seafood is there anything else you dont eat?
how often do you have treats, takeaways or go out for a meal/special occasion - i bet it isnt very often

menus like this make me wish i did eat meat because the other options are all cheese and i'm low dairy being lactose intolerant.

my choices would be:
*starter*: CALAMARI, MUSHROOMS AL FORNO
other things could have but wont because i'll get sick: BURRATA CAPRESE

** the mushrooms will have breadcrumbs in them but its unlikely it will be very heavy with carbs.

or skip the starters?

*mains*:  pizza or pasta, ive been good for so long, havent eaten out in a couple of months, i dont have takeaway.  id get a classic pizza or pasta i dont know which depends on when i get there. 

from the speciality section:
(i cant eat this but POLLO PROSCIUTTO)
(i also cant eat this but POLLO MILANESE) -- ask for a side salad or more veg instead of the potatoes?

Salads: all 3 of them sound nice. the chicken one is probably lowest carbs but i dont eat chicken. the goats cheese one also sounds ok but too much cheese makes me sick.


----------



## Jenny65

notmez said:


> what is your actual dietary needs?  are you low carb, or low fat, or low cal, or all / a mix?
> apart from seafood is there anything else you dont eat?
> how often do you have treats, takeaways or go out for a meal/special occasion - i bet it isnt very often
> 
> menus like this make me wish i did eat meat because the other options are all cheese and i'm low dairy being lactose intolerant.
> 
> my choices would be:
> *starter*: CALAMARI, MUSHROOMS AL FORNO
> other things could have but wont because i'll get sick: BURRATA CAPRESE
> 
> ** the mushrooms will have breadcrumbs in them but its unlikely it will be very heavy with carbs.
> 
> or skip the starters?
> 
> *mains*:  pizza or pasta, ive been good for so long, havent eaten out in a couple of months, i dont have takeaway.  id get a classic pizza or pasta i dont know which depends on when i get there.
> 
> from the speciality section:
> (i cant eat this but POLLO PROSCIUTTO)
> (i also cant eat this but POLLO MILANESE) -- ask for a side salad or more veg instead of the potatoes?
> 
> Salads: all 3 of them sound nice. the chicken one is probably lowest carbs but i dont eat chicken. the goats cheese one also sounds ok but too much cheese makes me sick.


Ok so I am sticking to under 100g carbs and 1200 calories a day so depending on this meal I can eat any (if there are any) remaining carbs and calories in my other meals.  They all look at least 500 cals and carb heavy with minimal veg which is the opposite to how I am trying to eat.  I know it wont hurt for one day but I know how bad habits start with me, one day becomes another day and then before you know it I am having pizza and chips most evenings (actually I am exaggerating but I have my next blood test in a couple of weeks and dont want this meal to mess my hard work up)  I also have high cholesterol, I was wondering if I take some Orlistat before eating that would help.


----------



## Jenny65

notmez said:


> what is your actual dietary needs?  are you low carb, or low fat, or low cal, or all / a mix?
> apart from seafood is there anything else you dont eat?
> how often do you have treats, takeaways or go out for a meal/special occasion - i bet it isnt very often
> 
> menus like this make me wish i did eat meat because the other options are all cheese and i'm low dairy being lactose intolerant.
> 
> my choices would be:
> *starter*: CALAMARI, MUSHROOMS AL FORNO
> other things could have but wont because i'll get sick: BURRATA CAPRESE
> 
> ** the mushrooms will have breadcrumbs in them but its unlikely it will be very heavy with carbs.
> 
> or skip the starters?
> 
> *mains*:  pizza or pasta, ive been good for so long, havent eaten out in a couple of months, i dont have takeaway.  id get a classic pizza or pasta i dont know which depends on when i get there.
> 
> from the speciality section:
> (i cant eat this but POLLO PROSCIUTTO)
> (i also cant eat this but POLLO MILANESE) -- ask for a side salad or more veg instead of the potatoes?
> 
> Salads: all 3 of them sound nice. the chicken one is probably lowest carbs but i dont eat chicken. the goats cheese one also sounds ok but too much cheese makes me sick.


Its funny but your comments mirror mine as I went through the menu.  I am not really a fan of pizza as even before the diabetes I didnt really opt for it as a treat.  My favourite on the menu is lasagne, I am not a fan of anything from the sea, so calamari is out too.  I think I will go for chicken salad to be honest.


----------



## Leadinglights

Jenny65 said:


> Its funny but your comments mirror mine as I went through the menu.  I am not really a fan of pizza as even before the diabetes I didnt really opt for it as a treat.  My favourite on the menu is lasagne, I am not a fan of anything from the sea, so calamari is out too.  I think I will go for chicken salad to be honest.


If you look at the gluten free section of the menu, they say the pasta dishes can be made with gluten free pasta which is likely to be very low carb as I use edamame bean or black bean pasta which is gluten free and low carb.


----------



## travellor

Jenny65 said:


> Its funny but your comments mirror mine as I went through the menu.  I am not really a fan of pizza as even before the diabetes I didnt really opt for it as a treat.  My favourite on the menu is lasagne, I am not a fan of anything from the sea, so calamari is out too.  I think I will go for chicken salad to be honest.



I'd take any of the salads.
They're a good main, will be more sociable, but I would ask them to leave off the sweet mustard dressing, less carbs, and less calories, if I had anything when I was dieting I'd just have a plain vinaigrette, or just plain.


----------



## travellor

Leadinglights said:


> If you look at the gluten free section of the menu, they say the pasta dishes can be made with gluten free pasta which is likely to be very low carb as I use edamame bean or black bean pasta which is gluten free and low carb.



Most commericial gluten free is rice flour. Sometimes pea, maize, or potato flour, or a mix.
Much the same carbs and cal's as wheat pasta unfortunately.


----------



## notmez

Jenny65 said:


> Its funny but your comments mirror mine as I went through the menu.  I am not really a fan of pizza as even before the diabetes I didnt really opt for it as a treat.  My favourite on the menu is lasagne, I am not a fan of anything from the sea, so calamari is out too.  I think I will go for chicken salad to be honest.


i was just thinking maybe also take another look at the POLLO PROSCIUTTO instead of the salad.  no potatoes so less carbs than the chicken salad, its also less cals than the chicken salad and its got loads of kale and mushrooms.

it actually looks quite nice in the picture. lots of kale.


----------



## notmez

Jenny65 said:


> I am not really a fan of pizza as even before the diabetes


 pizza is the BEST food group. the lack pizza and pasta is one the saddest things about the last couple of months. im thinking of getting a massive veg pizza from the takeaway and freezing it that way i can have only one slice at a time over a few months instead of 3 or 4 or 8 slices.


----------



## Leadinglights

If you go onto the ASK website you can access the full nutritional information for their entire menu.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Jenny65 said:


> Can someone help me please, I am eating out on Thursday for my daughters graduation, she has chosen to eat at ASK and I have looked at the menu and cant see anything I can eat, any help appreciated as this is making me anxious looking at the menu and seeing a long list of pasta dishes or pizza.  I dont like fish or prawns and everything else looks high calorie, high fat and full of carbs but i dont want to show my anxiety to my daughter on her special day. The menu below if you can help me make a sensible choice (location to see the menu is Chichester)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menus
> 
> 
> Our full range of Menus are here. Whether you’re a family with kids, vegetarian, vegan or gluten-free we have a dish to suit all tastes & requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.askitalian.co.uk


Full nutritional information is at the bottom of the long allergens document - I looked through and wrote down the cals and carbs for the foods under 50g carbs as I wasn't sure what you were willing to go up to for a one off meal:

Nibbles:
Italian Olives 272 cal 6.1g carb

Starters:
Butterfly King Prawns 461 cal 14g carb

Salads:
Insalata Di Pollo E Pancetta 586 cal 37g carb

Classic Pasta:
Spinach & Ricotta Girasole 716 cal 42g carb
Linguine con Fruitti Di Mare 475 cal 47g carb

Al Forno:
Lasagne 630 cal 44g carb

Speciality Mains:
Sea Bass Al Forno 544 cal 30g carb
Pollo Prosciutto 443 cal 4.7g carb

Sides:
Rosemary Roast Potatoes 258 cal 27g carb
Zucchini Fritti with Garlic Mayo 365 cal 28g carb
Baby Gem Side Salad 52 cal 4.4g carb

Dips & Condiments all under 5g carbs (except tomato ketchup. Oils carb free)

Desserts - 1 scoop sorbet or gelato 52-91cal 11-14g carb - portion size on menu says 3 scoops so not sure if you can ask for just one or maybe share with someone if you want a dessert but not 3 scoops?


----------



## 42istheanswer

Oops just re-read nothing from sea, so wipe prawns and sea bass off the options 

But if you wanted to have a dessert *and* have a second meal that day, the Pollo Prosciutto plus a Baby Gem Salad is only 9.1g carbs and 495 cals


----------



## Felinia

Jenny65 said:


> Can someone help me please, I am eating out on Thursday for my daughters graduation, she has chosen to eat at ASK and I have looked at the menu and cant see anything I can eat, any help appreciated as this is making me anxious looking at the menu and seeing a long list of pasta dishes or pizza.  I dont like fish or prawns and everything else looks high calorie, high fat and full of carbs but i dont want to show my anxiety to my daughter on her special day. The menu below if you can help me make a sensible choice (location to see the menu is Chichester)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menus
> 
> 
> Our full range of Menus are here. Whether you’re a family with kids, vegetarian, vegan or gluten-free we have a dish to suit all tastes & requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.askitalian.co.uk


Tricky one.  I have to agree that Pollo Prosciutto with salad is your best bet for a main course.  If it was me, I'd miss the pudding and go for Burrata Caprese (cheese, tomato, basil, rocket) as a starter at 386 cal.  Or you can say that one meal in the overall plan is not going to make much difference and just enjoy the special occasion.


----------



## rosalindb

42istheanswer said:


> Breakfast - egg "muffins" aka mini frittatas. Made these with spinach and red peppers. They did stick to the muffin tray a bit despite generous sprays of oil, and I don't want to use more oil. I've ordered some foil lined cupcake cases as a recipe I want to try for low carb cakes with coconut flour (as the recipe said they stick to paper ones) so might try them for these too.


Those look good


----------



## travellor

rosalindb said:


> Those look good



I've made a similar one using a slice of ham under them, which (mostly) stops them sticking.


----------



## Nige13

last nights dinner and didnt spike my bloods  pork , egg and chips


----------



## Nige13

rosalindb said:


> Those look good


Silicone moulds are the best and dont usually stick. I use both coconut and almond flour too


----------



## notmez

Testing out some food I haven't eaten for a bit. Now I have a meter I want to see how bad this is. 

Battered fish. = 13g
A sad amount of chips with a bit of cheese on  24g per 100, 50g = 12g
Peas 8g per 80g portion = 8g
33g carbs according to the packaging and weighting everything. 

Logged as 35g of carbs to include vinegar and Tabasco. I'm interested to see what this does in 2 hours and in the morning...


----------



## Leadinglights

notmez said:


> Testing out some food I haven't eaten for a bit. Now I have a meter I want to see how bad this is.
> 
> Battered fish. = 13g
> A sad amount of chips with a bit of cheese on  24g per 100, 50g = 12g
> Peas 8g per 80g portion = 8g
> 33g carbs according to the packaging and weighting everything.
> 
> Logged as 35g of carbs to include vinegar and Tabasco. I'm interested to see what this does in 2 hours and in the morning...
> 
> View attachment 22088


I am interested to know where your battered fish is from at only 13g carb.


----------



## notmez

Leadinglights said:


> I am interested to know where your battered fish is from at only 13g carb.


From Lidl. Ocean sea. Battered cod. Although when I read your comment I was worried that I read the fat instead of carbs and calculated wrong like I did a couple of days ago.
Attached a photo of the box for you.

Edit that's a rubbish screenshot I've added another close up


----------



## Prickles

Are they oven chips? Looks yummy. 'Sad amount of chips'  made me chuckle


----------



## notmez

Prickles said:


> Are they oven chips? Looks yummy. 'Sad amount of chips'  made me chuckle


Yeah oven chips I think they are store brand, might have been mcCain not sure, whatever was delivered because it was a replacement to the oven chips I ordered.  It really was a sad amount. I'm not hungry but do feel like I could of had a bit more of something but I don't want to ruin it with cake or biscuits because I want to see what this does and of I can have it more often.


----------



## Nige13

notmez said:


> Testing out some food I haven't eaten for a bit. Now I have a meter I want to see how bad this is.
> 
> Battered fish. = 13g
> A sad amount of chips with a bit of cheese on  24g per 100, 50g = 12g
> Peas 8g per 80g portion = 8g
> 33g carbs according to the packaging and weighting everything.
> 
> Logged as 35g of carbs to include vinegar and Tabasco. I'm interested to see what this does in 2 hours and in the morning...
> 
> View attachment 22088


 Love fish and chips but have to be mushy peas and NO cheese on chips ( I dont' get it ) salt yes vinegar NO  love the look of that fish


----------



## Nige13

My dinner last night was cauliflower egg fried rice, tomato, ham and brocoli stirfry and was very nice too


----------



## notmez

Nige13 said:


> Love fish and chips but have to be mushy peas and NO cheese on chips ( I dont' get it ) salt yes vinegar NO  love the look of that fish


mushy peas - no chance.  mashed (normal) garden peas - acceptable
insert - _Darth Vader's "I Find Your Lack of Vinegar Disturbing" meme.jpg_
cheesy chips are great.

as far as that meal goes it wasnt great i woke up in the night feeling a bit faint/weak/dizzy so im going to wait a week and try it again but with more veg, broccoli kale or a side of salad as well.

i dont think it was filling enough for me, some of my other meals have been the same or smaller and some with even less carbs but have kept me full for longer.

blood sugar reading have been all good but its not a meal i felt good after. only just started feeling better now after i had breakfast around 9.


----------



## rebrascora

I had fried fish yesterday at a well known fish and chip restaurant locally. I was really impressed that they had the option of a salad instead of chips on the menu, so I had battered haddock with salad and it was delicious. The salad came with a tiny sprinkle of chopped strawberries and pomegranite seeds and mange tout and a single baby corn as well as the usual baby lettuce leaves and served with a mustard vinegrette dressing and I had lots of lovely tartare sauce with my fish. It was a real treat! Afraid I didn't stop to take a photo, but just thought I would mention it as I was really impressed with the salad option and presentation. I also had the choice of how the fish was prepared... battered, grilled or poached I think. I rarely eat out but I will be going back.


----------



## rebrascora

notmez said:


> as far as that meal goes it wasnt great i woke up in the night feeling a bit faint/weak/dizzy so im going to wait a week and try it again but with more veg, broccoli kale or a side of salad as well.


It would have been really interesting if you had checked your BG levels when you woke up feeling rough. My levels are usually high when I feel like that through the night. 

I know you think that portion of chips is small but I think that is because we have got used to ridiculously large portions. To me the portion of chips on your plate looks like a good size. On the very odd occasion when I have potato chips (as oppose to celeriac chips) I limit myself to 10 which looks to be about what you have there.


----------



## Leadinglights

notmez said:


> mushy peas - no chance.  mashed (normal) garden peas - acceptable
> insert - _Darth Vader's "I Find Your Lack of Vinegar Disturbing" meme.jpg_
> cheesy chips are great.
> 
> as far as that meal goes it wasnt great i woke up in the night feeling a bit faint/weak/dizzy so im going to wait a week and try it again but with more veg, broccoli kale or a side of salad as well.
> 
> i dont think it was filling enough for me, some of my other meals have been the same or smaller and some with even less carbs but have kept me full for longer.
> 
> blood sugar reading have been all good but its not a meal i felt good after. only just started feeling better now after i had breakfast around 9.


I make Macho peas similar to Nando's
Garden peas (half mashed, half whole)
bit red chilli
parsley and mint, salt and pepper
butter


----------



## notmez

rebrascora said:


> It would have been really interesting if you had checked your BG levels when you woke up feeling rough. My levels are usually high when I feel like that through the night.
> 
> I know you think that portion of chips is small but I think that is because we have got used to ridiculously large portions. To me the portion of chips on your plate looks like a good size. On the very odd occasion when I have potato chips (as oppose to celeriac chips) I limit myself to 10 which looks to be about what you have there.


i did, the levels were fine. 5 something. hang on a second.
the portion of chips was small it was 50g, usually would have 2-3x that i reckon 75g would have been fine as a portion. maybe 3-4 more chips.  

yesterday
6.0 before breakfast (13g carbs)
5.9 before lunch  (32g carbs guess)
5.1 before dinner (35g carbs)
8.2 2hr after dinner (close to bed time so didnt do another bed time reading)
5.3 middle of the night (feeling rough)
5.4 today before breakfast (13g)
4.9 today before lunch (25-30g guess)


----------



## grovesy

Leadinglights said:


> I make Macho peas similar to Nando's
> Garden peas (half mashed, half whole)
> bit red chilli
> parsley and mint, salt and pepper
> butter


What the heck are Macho Peas?


----------



## notmez

grovesy said:


> What the heck are Macho Peas?


they are the best peas. and a fantastic side dish from nandos.  just garden peas that are slightly crushed/chopped and some whole but they are just seasoned so well.  loads of fresh parsley fresh mint and flakes of fresh chilli.  

not spicy just a hint of heat - well worth having or at least trying once. 

@Leadinglights - i do the same make them at home, i even keep a few home grown chillies frozen whole to use for things like this.


----------



## travellor

notmez said:


> i did, the levels were fine. 5 something. hang on a second.
> 
> yesterday
> 6.0 before breakfast (13g carbs)
> 5.9 before lunch  (32g carbs guess)
> 5.1 before dinner (35g carbs)
> 8.2 2hr after dinner (close to bed time so didnt do another bed time reading)
> 5.3 middle of the night (feeling rough)
> 5.4 today before breakfast (13g)
> 4.9 today before lunch (25-30g guess)



They all look good.


----------



## travellor

Nige13 said:


> Love fish and chips but have to be mushy peas and NO cheese on chips ( I dont' get it ) salt yes vinegar NO  love the look of that fish


For me, it has to be finely grated, preferably straight onto chips just out of the fryer, so the cheese cooks onto the chips and dries out. 
It's a completely different taste.


----------



## helli

notmez said:


> i even keep a few home grown chillies frozen whole to use for things like this.


Unfortunately, my chilli crop did not produce much this year but I always have frozen chillis in my freezer as it is the best way to keep them. They also chop really easily from frozen which is an added bonus. 
I have a section of the freezer fro chillis, fresh (frozen?) ginger, galangal and lemon grass. 

I am a bit of a spice fiend - not necessarily hot but often spicy (think cardamon or cinnamon or cumin or coriander or fenugreek or ... as well as chilli) - so have a full cupboard of seeds and grounds as well as the frozen options.


----------



## notmez

helli said:


> Unfortunately, my chilli crop
> 
> I am a bit of a spice fiend -


Only one plant this year indoors near the window maybe 10-12 pods. 

I won't show my spice shelf I have too many to fit on one shelf so they are all over the kitchen.


----------



## travellor

notmez said:


> Only one plant this year indoors near the window maybe 10-12 pods.
> 
> I won't show my spice shelf I have too many to fit on one shelf so they are all over the kitchen.



I've got around ten chilli plants on the go, from scotch bonnet to yellow banana.


----------



## Billy Bob

My dinner tonight homemade beef meatballs in homemade bolognaise sauce stuffed into peppers and slow roasted


----------



## notmez

Rough guess at 35g 

18g butter beans 
1g tofu 
12g veg 

+ 1 cubes of 85% dark chocolate as a pudding. The darker it is the less I need. 85 is my limit tho. 

Aso made couscous but forgot to serve it so saved that for tomorrow with the leftover tofu 

Roasted broccoli celery and butter beans with tofu.


----------



## notmez

Went a bit overboard...  Just over 60g...
16g falafel
34.5g couscous
Mushrooms with garlic and broccoli

Pudding. Not pictured
8.6g coconut collaborative chocolate coconut ganache pot.


----------



## AndBreathe

Leadinglights said:


> If you look at the gluten free section of the menu, they say the pasta dishes can be made with gluten free pasta which is likely to be very low carb as I use edamame bean or black bean pasta which is gluten free and low carb.


In my experience, as someone living a strictly gluten free, low carb lifestyle, most gluten free pasta is based upon rice flour and potato starch, with xanthum gum to stabilise it, o rarely reduced carb.

thankfilly pasta was never really my thing


----------



## Leadinglights

AndBreathe said:


> In my experience, as someone living a strictly gluten free, low carb lifestyle, most gluten free pasta is based upon rice flour and potato starch, with xanthum gum to stabilise it, o rarely reduced carb.
> 
> thankfilly pasta was never really my thing


It is obviously very different to the gluten free pasta I get which is low carb, blackbean or edamame bean pasta.


----------



## AndBreathe

Leadinglights said:


> It is obviously very different to the gluten free pasta I get which is low carb, blackbean or edamame bean pasta.



My general observation on "normal", versus GF rarely shows huge differences in carb contents.

To be fair, there are not far more gluten-free options available in the regular parts of the supermarket than even just a couple of months ago.


----------



## 42istheanswer

AndBreathe said:


> My general observation on "normal", versus GF rarely shows huge differences in carb contents.
> 
> To be fair, there are not far more gluten-free options available in the regular parts of the supermarket than even just a couple of months ago.


General gluten free may be similar carbs, but @Leadinglights specifically said the soy bean varieties (edamame and black bean) and those have almost no carbs at all


----------



## AndBreathe

42istheanswer said:


> General gluten free may be similar carbs, but @Leadinglights specifically said the soy bean varieties (edamame and black bean) and those have almost no carbs at all



With respect, @Leadinglights stated that   "....  gluten free pasta is likely to be very low carb, because I usually use edamame bean or black bean which is gluten free and low carb. ....". 

My experience is most GF products are not based on edemamme or black bean based, and therefore not (or not much) lower carb than normal.  That LeadingLights favours those bean based pastas isabsolutely fine, but not necessarily reflective of most gluten free products.

Yes.  The pedant in me is strong.


----------



## Leadinglights

AndBreathe said:


> With respect, @Leadinglights stated that   "....  gluten free pasta is likely to be very low carb, because I usually use edamame bean or black bean which is gluten free and low carb. ....".
> 
> My experience is most GF products are not based on edemamme or black bean based, and therefore not (or not much) lower carb than normal.  That LeadingLights favours those bean based pastas isabsolutely fine, but not necessarily reflective of most gluten free products.
> 
> Yes.  The pedant in me is strong.
> 
> View attachment 22115


It was an incorrect assumption that the gluten free pasta used in catering would be lower carb than standard pasta.


----------



## 42istheanswer

AndBreathe said:


> With respect, @Leadinglights stated that   "....  gluten free pasta is likely to be very low carb, because I usually use edamame bean or black bean which is gluten free and low carb. ....".
> 
> My experience is most GF products are not based on edemamme or black bean based, and therefore not (or not much) lower carb than normal.  That LeadingLights favours those bean based pastas isabsolutely fine, but not necessarily reflective of most gluten free products.
> 
> Yes.  The pedant in me is strong.
> 
> View attachment 22115


Ah, sorry, I'd lost track of the beginning of the thread of the discussion!


----------



## 42istheanswer

i made my "lasagne"/"moussaka" tonight.

very yummy but I've not yet sat down and worked out carbs. (ETA approx 14g carbs per portion.)

I used 12% fat mince (because I got it for free through Olio) so added some lentils to bulk it up/reduce average fat. (The 16 year-old even ate some of the tomato based sauce with normal pasta, though did say the texture was gritty and added Mayo to make it more tolerable to them   . But even getting them to eat a sauce with lentils in counts as a big success imo.) For the cheese sauce I used reduced fat houmous (had some needing using up), light philadelphia cheese, milk and a few grams of Napolina grated cheese to add a stronger taste, and I sprinkled just a little mozzarella on top to melt.


----------



## AndBreathe

42istheanswer said:


> Ah, sorry, I'd lost track of the beginning of the thread of the discussion!



No worries.  Nobody is here to fight.


----------



## Gwynn

Yesterday I cooked chicken, beansprouts, mushrooms, carrots, baby sweetcorn, with tons of garlic, ginger and Teryaki sauce. Looks a bit of a mess but tasted really very good.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Creamy chicken and spinach served on tenderstem broccoli. I adapted this recipe https://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/one-pan-creamy-chicken-and-spinach/ to what I had - so used spring onions instead of onion & garlic and added a little chorizo at that step, and used Greek yoghurt instead of cream. And chicken thighs not breasts.


----------



## Nige13

Lunch was an egg sald but forgot the dressing  Oh, the bicuits are sugar free ones i made from almond flour and ethrynol and egg #sugarfreelondoner for the recipe - are very nice too, similar texture as a viennese whirl.


----------



## Jodee

What delicious looking meals.  I have invested in an Instant Pot Duo and IP Mini Vortex Air Fryer recently, thinking of energy costs etc.  Things cook so much quicker using the IP. Cauli Fritters were pretty good, definitely need cheese added. Very naughty choc chip and redcurrant scones last picture.  Gotta have some naughties


----------



## notmez

Roasted chickpeas, almonds and peanuts.

roast the chickpeas for about 7-10 mins. @ 180
 add peanuts and almonds  7-10 mins 

while hot add a few drops of oil  paprika, chilli powder lemon juice mix up and coat well. 

roast again for 3-5 mins   
allow to cool on the tray for a bit before  burning your face off because this are way too spicy and my face hurts.  
also only make them in small quantities because they dont last very long due to the oil i think.  

eat with chopsticks for 2 reasons. 
1. it takes hours so these will last ages. 
2. you dont get chilli on your finger and therefore dont get chilli in your eyes


----------



## Billy Bob

My dinner smoked bacon wrapped chicken breast stuffed with home grown tomatoes peeled and deseeded garlic and parsley butter, garden peas and sweet potato fry’s
Sue’s dinner the same as mine apart from dauphinois potatoes


----------



## Nige13

notmez said:


> Roasted chickpeas, almonds and peanuts.
> 
> roast the chickpeas for about 7-10 mins. @ 180
> add peanuts and almonds  7-10 mins
> 
> while hot add a few drops of oil  paprika, chilli powder lemon juice mix up and coat well.
> 
> roast again for 3-5 mins
> allow to cool on the tray for a bit before  burning your face off because this are way too spicy and my face hurts.
> also only make them in small quantities because they dont last very long due to the oil i think.
> 
> eat with chopsticks for 2 reasons.
> 1. it takes hours so these will last ages.
> 2. you dont get chilli on your finger and therefore dont get chilli in your eyes
> 
> 
> View attachment 22162



I make roasted chickpeas all the time to keep on my desk along with almonds, brazils and hazlemuts  delicious.


----------



## Nige13

last night made cailiflower fired rice with brussel sprouts cabbage cauliflower (leftovers) with lots of different spices and it was so tasty and filling. It really does taste better than it looked lol  Not a clue the carb value but I had two plates and was stuffed.
Breakfast was total greek yoghurt, blueberries and 100% peanut butter


----------



## Lucyr

I made some puddings /snacks today - jelly with raspberries. I use one sachet of strawberry or raspberry sugar free jelly and the little systema pots with screw on lids. Put frozen raspberries in each pot as they’re cheaper, and makes it set quickly too.


----------



## Lucyr

Also made many bags of veg for steaming. Don’t worry about the plastic waste, I reuse the bags. Portioned out my frozen veg into 10g carbs per bag, then to cook i will just microwave with the seal 3/4 closed and open the last 1/4. No need to add water, doing it like this just makes it more convenient for me to cook veg for with meals for one.


----------



## Lucyr

For tea I had microwaved veg with chilli. The chilli was defrosted from the freezer and made previously with a mix of lean beef mince, lentils, courgette, carrot, onion, peppers, chickpeas, kidney beans and tomatoes. Topped it with reduced fat cheese.

Edit: had a few defrosted frozen raspberries for pudding


----------



## notmez

Lucyr said:


> defrosted frozen raspberries for pudding


Not sure how you'd feel about this but give them a go straight out the freezer. It's like they burst in your mouth it's a bit like eating a sorbet / frozen juice / ice pops.


----------



## 42istheanswer

This evening I had salad with zhoug houmous (bought reduced) and a little chicken leftover from lunch (some slices hadn't quite defrosted then...). Yesterday was yoghurt encrusted basa fillet with stir fry veg. Ok but not as nice as I hoped, if I do it again I'll use cream cheese instead of Greek yoghurt, and less butter as there was way too much and it just ended up still in the baking dish.


----------



## Lucyr

notmez said:


> Not sure how you'd feel about this but give them a go straight out the freezer. It's like they burst in your mouth it's a bit like eating a sorbet / frozen juice / ice pops.


I’ll have a go! Never tried it but I do love ice lollies etc


----------



## Nige13

Lucyr said:


> I’ll have a go! Never tried it but I do love ice lollies etc


Or even blitz them in a food prosessor with some yoghurt and put them into ice lollie moulds and freeze - delicious  you can even put a drop of prosecco in if you like


----------



## helli

Nige13 said:


> Or even blitz them in a food prosessor with some yoghurt and put them into ice lollie moulds and freeze - delicious  you can even put a drop of prosecco in if you like


I have always been taught not to re-freeze food unless you cook it. I am not sure if this is a problem with your yoghurt lollies?


----------



## Nige13

helli said:


> I have always been taught not to re-freeze food unless you cook it. I am not sure if this is a problem with your yoghurt lollies?


Never done me any harm and the fruit is still frozen, just blitzed. You can use fresh ones if you like.  Or not even blitz them put them in mould fully frozen and add yoghurt!


----------



## Lucyr

Lucyr said:


> I’ll have a go! Never tried it but I do love ice lollies etc


I wasn’t sure on raspberry straight from freezer to mouth. Was ok but maybe an acquired taste. I did put some frozen raspberries straight into my hot porridge and that worked fantastically. Will keep doing that instead of defrosting them.


----------



## Nige13

Lucyr said:


> I wasn’t sure on raspberry straight from freezer to mouth. Was ok but maybe an acquired taste. I did put some frozen raspberries straight into my hot porridge and that worked fantastically. Will keep doing that instead of defrosting them.


They are great in an ice lollie or sorbet


----------



## Gwynn

Well here's this evenings meal. Pretty much made up from stuff that had to be eaten as the use by day was today.

Egg noodles, mushrooms, bacon, sprouts, cooked in garlic, butter and soy sauce.

It tasted delicious.


----------



## notmez

Nige13 said:


> Or even blitz them in a food prosessor with some yoghurt and put them into ice lollie moulds and freeze - delicious  you can even put a drop of prosecco in if you like


If you just blitz a handful of frozen berries at a time with like maybe a tablespoon of yogurt or milk and eat it right away it's like an ice-cream like texture and consistency.  Make sure you start with frozen berries and cold yogurt or milk.  And blitz it fast and as quick as you can for as short a time as possible and eat right away. 

The longer you have it in the food processor the more like a sauce it gets because of the heat generated.


----------



## Lucyr

Breakfast today (and the last few days as we are now approaching autumn/winter) was raspberry porridge. I use 25g Scottish oats, 200g skimmed milk, leave it to soak whilst I do a 40 minute prebolus and then I microwave it and add 80g frozen raspberries after it’s cooked. They defrost pretty instantly in the hot porridge. 

Just under 30 carbs and under 200 calories.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Lunch - omelette with approx 100g baby new potatoes, a handful of spinach & 24g grated cheddar:


Tea: Spinach & coconut soup with smoked sausage & sprinkle of paprika (adapted from a Nigella recipe):



(And a small piece of youngest's chocolate cake which is in the back ground!)


----------



## DammitLarri

It's really interesting to see what others are eating and how different foods work. I've found that any form of "normal" bread is a no no for me. Same for vegan sausages..they sent my BG up! I have been learning Fathead recipes for the odd treat though.


----------



## 42istheanswer

If you only tried one sort of vegan sausages, it might be worth checking the nutritional information and checking other types to see if any have lower carbs, then testing those.


----------



## Nige13

Lucyr said:


> Breakfast today (and the last few days as we are now approaching autumn/winter) was raspberry porridge. I use 25g Scottish oats, 200g skimmed milk, leave it to soak whilst I do a 40 minute prebolus and then I microwave it and add 80g frozen raspberries after it’s cooked. They defrost pretty instantly in the hot porridge.
> 
> Just under 30 carbs and under 200 calories.


Seems like allot of carbs just for a bowl of porrige and some berries? As long as you like it though


----------



## Lucyr

Nige13 said:


> Seems like allot of carbs just for a bowl of porrige and some berries? As long as you like it though


25g oats (half a portion) is 15g carbs

200ml milk is 10g carb

Berries depend which you use are a few grams in an 80g serving


----------



## Nige13

25g oats (half a portion) is 15g carbs


Lucyr said:


> 200ml milk is 10g carb
> 
> Berries depend which you use are a few grams in an 80g serving


Would Unsweetened Almond Milk not be better or something similar to cows milk?


----------



## EmmaL76

Jenny, i always love your profile pics, I must say you and your offspring are super photogenic !


----------



## rebrascora

Nige13 said:


> 25g oats (half a portion) is 15g carbs
> 
> Would Unsweetened Almond Milk not be better or something similar to cows milk?


@Lucyr is using insulin so she really doesn't need to pare down her carb consumption to that level where 10g from milk makes a big difference and this also allows her to choose porridge for breakfast if she wishes, although her small portion would be perfectly reasonable for many Type 2s not using insulin. It depends on the individual of course.


----------



## Lucyr

Nige13 said:


> 25g oats (half a portion) is 15g carbs
> 
> Would Unsweetened Almond Milk not be better or something similar to cows milk?


Better in what sense? I don’t low carb, I don’t have an allergy to cows milk, I don’t get a spike from my porridge, it’s the ideal breakfast for me.


----------



## EmmaL76

So this is my latest discovery, make up a sachet of sugar free jelly, 1/2  pint boiling water then 1/4 cold water then 1/4 double cream. Put in fridge to set and by some kind of wizardry it separates. Top with whipped cream and literally zero carbs ! Taste like a proper pudding, so much so that I make a batch and now the whole house seems to be snaffling them up… rude


----------



## Lucyr

rebrascora said:


> @Lucyr is using insulin so she really doesn't need to pare down her carb consumption to that level where 10g from milk makes a big difference and this also allows her to choose porridge for breakfast if she wishes, although her small portion would be perfectly reasonable for many Type 2s not using insulin. It depends on the individual of course.


Thanks @rebrascora i will add that I have experimented to find out how to make my breakfast work for me by having the same breakfast every day for a few days, and writing down the timings, weights and doses. After 5 days I’ve got it staying fairly flat, so I now prebolus by 40 minutes which works perfectly. 

The reason the portion is small with a whole portion of berries added is not to keep the carbs down in particular, it’s part of my weight loss plan agreed with the dietician. I imagine some T2s would be fine with it as a breakfast, if weight isn’t a concern you could switch to whole milk rather than skimmed to help slow it down.


----------



## 42istheanswer

EmmaL76 said:


> So this is my latest discovery, make up a sachet of sugar free jelly, 1/2  pint boiling water then 1/4 cold water then 1/4 double cream. Put in fridge to set and by some kind of wizardry it separates. Top with whipped cream and literally zero carbs ! Taste like a proper pudding, so much so that I make a batch and now the whole house seems to be snaffling them up… rude


For anyone who likes the look and isn't restricting carbs as much, I used to do similar as a teenager for milk intake - my mum felt it was very important, and I hated milk. I used normal jelly and about 25% boiling water to dissolve it then 75% milk. It annoyed me when it separated though


----------



## Nige13

EmmaL76 said:


> So this is my latest discovery, make up a sachet of sugar free jelly, 1/2  pint boiling water then 1/4 cold water then 1/4 double cream. Put in fridge to set and by some kind of wizardry it separates. Top with whipped cream and literally zero carbs ! Taste like a proper pudding, so much so that I make a batch and now the whole house seems to be snaffling them up… rude


Gonna try this at weekend  my latest jellies I added frozen berries and they did not set at all? Maybe was too much water content with the berries?


----------



## EmmaL76

Nige13 said:


> Gonna try this at weekend  my latest jellies I added frozen berries and they did not set at all? Maybe was too much water content with the berries?


Brilliant, check out the post I just put on the general message board for planet organic if your after a sweet treat


----------



## EmmaL76

Oh you did lol


----------



## Nige13

EmmaL76 said:


> Oh you did lol


Thanks though


----------



## Leadinglights

Nige13 said:


> Gonna try this at weekend  my latest jellies I added frozen berries and they did not set at all? Maybe was too much water content with the berries?


If your fruit is quite acidic it could inhibit the setting, depending on what your setting agent is. If it is gelatin it should be OK but if a vegetarian equivalent like agar agar which doesn't set as well if acidic. In any case I usually add less water.


----------



## Nige13

Leadinglights said:


> If your fruit is quite acidic it could inhibit the setting, depending on what your setting agent is. If it is gelatin it should be OK but if a vegetarian equivalent like agar agar which doesn't set as well if acidic. In any case I usually add less water.


They were Hartleys sugar free jelly powder


----------



## Leadinglights

Nige13 said:


> They were Hartleys sugar free jelly powder


They are usually fine. I even add redcurrants which are quite acidic


----------



## Lucyr

Nige13 said:


> They were Hartleys sugar free jelly powder


Sets fine for me with frozen raspberries in but I do slightly reduce the amount of water I add


----------



## notmez

Lucyr said:


> I use 25g Scottish oats, 200g skimmed milk, leave it to soak


Does leaving it to soak help for anything? Is it a taste/texture thing?   I use about the same amount of oats maybe closer to 30g and use soya milk but for me it was causing some big numbers so I switched to Weetabix which doesn't cause any high readings.  

As it's started getting cold again i mentioned the other day I want to try again with a smaller portion of oats so see if I can stay full and not get a really high number 2hrs later. 

I don't like warm Weetabix, so I'd like to switch back to porridge otherwise it'll be cold Weetabix during winter and I'll be frozen before I even start work.  I need a warm breakfast in winter


----------



## Lucyr

notmez said:


> Does leaving it to soak help for anything? Is it a taste/texture thing?   I use about the same amount of oats maybe closer to 30g and use soya milk but for me it was causing some big numbers so I switched to Weetabix which doesn't cause any high readings.
> 
> As it's started getting cold again i mentioned the other day I want to try again with a smaller portion of oats so see if I can stay full and not get a really high number 2hrs later.
> 
> I don't like warm Weetabix, so I'd like to switch back to porridge otherwise it'll be cold Weetabix during winter and I'll be frozen before I even start work.  I need a warm breakfast in winter


I just find it cooks quicker if I leave it to soak during the prebolus, just needs 2 minutes to warm it through afterwards thrn


----------



## notmez

Lucyr said:


> I just find it cooks quicker if I leave it to soak during the prebolus, just needs 2 minutes to warm it through afterwards thrn


Makes sense - cheers. I do hope I can find a nice balance, I'm missing porridge I want to start eating it again on a regular basis if I can.


----------



## 42istheanswer

I've had variations on fried rice and veg the last 3 days for tea. Split a bag of the pre-cooked wholegrain rice in 3 (portion size on bag says it's meant to do 2) and fried with savoy cabbage (got lots needs using up - started the cabbage first in a little olive oil each night), other varying veg (didn't cook the tomatoes Tuesday night), pinch of Chinese five spice and yesterday and today a teaspoon of precooked ginger and some dark soy sauce too. Tuesday and Wednesday I added some reduced fat mature cheddar for a bit of extra protein and fat, today I had none left open plus I had a much higher calorie lunch than usual (Maccies Big Tasty  but just that not the meal I would have previously had!) so just had the rice and veg. And guess what - slightly bigger spike! Still not the end of the world (2.8mmol) but if I want to try having the full half pack portion I think I'll definitely need to ensure there's more protein and/or fat in the meal. (Forgot to do a post meal check on the burger too due to external chaos, but last time I had a burger with a bun the size of meal and protein and fat kept BG under control. I might have to try again next week or the week after just to see though...)


----------



## 42istheanswer

Homemade soup! Roasted Mediterranean veg (slightly over-roasted as forgot to set a timer, hence the dark brown colour but still nice!), garlic and chickpeas blitzed, then added shredded cabbage, fresh shelled peas, and a few thin slices of smoked sausage. 37.5g carbs but very filling (I had half a bread roll with it which was extra carbs, but I think next time will have just the soup).




And tea. Salad including coleslaw with lentil cakes spread with garlic & herb roulé. 34g carbs


----------



## notmez

42istheanswer said:


> with lentil cakes


What are the lentil cakes?  Assuming like a rice cake but way better? Could you share a photo of the packet or link to the product.


----------



## Portugal1000

Quite new to this and I don’t usually cook, my husband does, but I need to start because he doesn’t need to cut back. My first attempt at cauliflowe rice and frittata which I have to say were delicious (my husband ate 3/4 of it, I don’t think he could believe I actually can cook). Made some little heck sausage mini ones too. I’m Mainly having boiled eggs with the low carb bread for breakfast But need to mix it up so don’t get bored. Loving this thread.


----------



## Leadinglights

Portugal1000 said:


> Quite new to this and I don’t usually cook, my husband does, but I need to start because he doesn’t need to cut back. My first attempt at cauliflowe rice and frittata which I have to say were delicious (my husband ate 3/4 of it, I don’t think he could believe I actually can cook). Made some little heck sausage mini ones too. I’m Mainly having boiled eggs with the low carb bread for breakfast But need to mix it up so don’t get bored. Loving this thread.


They all look delicious.
We often have scrambled egg with smoked salmon for breakfast, sounds extravagant but a 100g pack of smoked salmon does 4 breakfasts.
Sometimes creamy mushrooms on a piece toast, a dollop of Philadelphia added to the cooked mushrooms and plenty of black pepper.
Greek Yoghurt with berries and a scattering of low sugar granola or nuts and seeds is good.


----------



## Lucyr

i didnt take a photo of my breakfast, but i had a pile of mushrooms on one slice of toast with garlic salt and pepper. 15g carbs


----------



## 42istheanswer

notmez said:


> What are the lentil cakes?  Assuming like a rice cake but way better? Could you share a photo of the packet or link to the product.


Yes, they are like a rice cake, and in supermarkets usually beside them.


----------



## Leadinglights

42istheanswer said:


> Yes, they are like a rice cake, and in supermarkets usually beside them.
> 
> View attachment 22264


They seem to be 4.9g carb per cake, so not bad.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Homemade cabbage & sausage casserole to the right, homemade cauliflower cheese to the left. Both very nice!


----------



## notmez

Broccoli pea and spinach soup - very minty with a slice of toast and lots of black pepper.


----------



## 42istheanswer

New batch of spinach & coconut soup. Used a bit less coconut milk in this batch, so lower carbs and fat and calories in the soup! Had it today with falafel which provided most of the carbs in the meal


----------



## notmez

Homemade soup weather has definitely well and truly arrived.


----------



## Leadinglights

notmez said:


> Homemade soup weather has definitely well and truly arrived.


courgette and celery for us at lunch time.


----------



## notmez

FIRST MASH! Looking forward to checking the evening reading.

Edit: 2 hour reading - rise of less than 2. But I might have a bit less next time and more broccoli and less peas


----------



## notmez

This is what I like to call "not hot enough or sour enough" soup. 

I need to add more spice, more ginger more garlic and more vinegar next time. Very nice but not quite right.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Not particularly low calorie with the nice coleslaw, and oil in the pesto (homemade from a watercress, spinach & rocket bag that needed using up), but very few carbs apart from in the slice of toast (wholemeal seeded, the loaf behind it is waiting for my kids to eat!)


----------



## Billy Bob

I forgot to take a photo 
but dinner tonight was a wholemeal wrap with teriyaki black garlic marinated chicken breast strips, cucumber, iceberg lettuce and home grown beef tomatoes 
It was messy eating but tasty


----------



## 42istheanswer

Veggie tea tonight. Charred broccoli, baby carrots, yesterday's salad bag pesto, coleslaw and some celeriac crisps


----------



## notmez

For dinner tonight I turned this...


In to this... 


Mine also had cheese melted on top it.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Organised myself tonight and pre-made some breakfast! Frittata/omelette with peppers, cherry tomatoes and spinach. I cut it into 6 portions, 2 in small-ish tubs for freezer, 3 in a large tupperware to be moved into a smaller tub/ straight to plate each day as needed, and one in a tub to take in to work tomorrow. All in the fridge for now as too hot for freezer. (Probably too hot for fridge really but did too late to let them cool more on the side)


----------



## Lucyr

Just eating my lunch which I premade at the weekend and froze in portions to be defrosted and then heated in the mornings, then taken to work in a food flask. My food flask was £10.99 from Trespass.

Todays lunch is brown vegetable rice (half the portion it reccomended on the pack, cooked with added veg), and chilli (made this with half mince and half lentils then added kidney beans and various veg). Does have quite a few carbs because of the rice beans and lentils but quantities could easily be adjusted to suit your targets.


----------



## Ditto

Only looked at a few, made me realise my lunch was rubbish!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

This was my main meal yesterday. Home made keto sandwich bread with fewer than 1g carb per slice with cream cheese and ham inside the sandwich. Home made coleslaw made with grated white cabbage 1/4 of a small one), 4 radishes, 1 chopped spring onion, a quarter of a small carrot, Hellman's organic mayonnaise and a splash of vinegar and half a teaspoon of dried dill and a quarter teaspoon of Dijon mustard. The coleslaw was enough to share with my husband who had a slightly larger portion than mine and had his ham etc in a Greek style flatbread.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Ditto said:


> Only looked at a few, made me realise my lunch was rubbish!


I do sometimes have less impressive, less healthy things, but I don't always post those


----------



## Billy Bob

Dinner tonight was a risotto marinaded hosin chicken breast with onions, carrots, garden peas and yellow peppers with vegetable stock 
Don’t know about carbs ? But tasty


----------



## notmez

42istheanswer said:


> I do sometimes have less impressive, less healthy things, but I don't always post those


Same. I eat everyday but i post here couple of times a week. But that's also because you guys don't need to see the same thing over and over again.  

Also... Half the time it isn't anything special or pretty.  Tonight I'm having a Quorn southern style burger (8g) and veg and salad. Pretty boring really.


----------



## Billy Bob

Tonight’s dinner home made triple cooked chips, marrow fat peas, chicken breast wrapped in bacon baked in garlic butter and gravy made from the meat juice mixed with bisto


----------



## Jenny65

Sage and Onion Sausages (Vegan) with tomatoes onion and brocolli, this was lunch/dinner combined will just have some cashews and a yoghurt later to keep within carbs and calories


----------



## Jenny65

My meals over the last few days, all seem not to spike, there is one rogue one in there though, see if you can spot it


----------



## 42istheanswer

Yummy! Did you have the cake on it's own or with a meal?


----------



## andyp64

Can someone do a pic of their plate next to a tape measure?   Interested to see the physical volume - can't really judge without a point of reference.  Thanks


----------



## notmez

Kinda lazy today. I used a uncle Ben's microwave rice, this is just under half a pack.  Served with a homemade curry, quorn, black chickpeas. also threw in some broccoli to bulk it out because I needed more veg.


----------



## 42istheanswer

A couple of photos from the past week - this one is leek & cabbage & broccoli soup (tastes better than the colour suggests!) with a small piece of cheesy bread and butter pudding  - approx 1.5 slices of a medium carb bread, with a bit of cheese and egg & milk, 38g carbs




Then this is a small amount of 5 colour pasta (approx 50g uncooked) with salad bag pesto and coleslaw & chicken quiche, 42g carbs



And fried chicory, cherry tomatoes (added to the pan when chicory nearly done just to soften a little) with sausages in "lighter Danish bread" and burger sauce, 37g carbs


Forgot to take a tape measure pic, will have to do that later


----------



## 42istheanswer

I needed to use a salad bag up, so this is spring onions, cherry tomatoes, crispy salad leaves, 2 sliced sausages and homemade (salad bag) pesto. Not low fat but low carb (approx 20g) and under 500 calories for a very full plate! Tape measure added for you @andyp64 - I wasn't sure if you would prefer inches or cm.


----------



## notmez

Oh I didn't take a photo today I was in wayyyy too much of a rush.  Lentils and rice and I topped it off with some baked tandoori paneer cubes


----------



## 42istheanswer

I bought some paneer last week but not decided what exactly to do with it yet


----------



## Leadinglights

42istheanswer said:


> I bought some paneer last week but not decided what exactly to do with it yet


I make a butternut squash, cauliflower and chickpea curry and then add some dry fried/grilled cubes of paneer.


----------



## rebrascora

notmez said:


> Oh I didn't take a photo today I was in wayyyy too much of a rush.  Lentils and rice and I topped it off with some baked tandoori paneer cubes


Wow! Lentils *and* rice together. Hope you can get away them both better than I do each of them separately. I love lentils but they release more glucose in my digestive system than they are supposed to contain and they are really difficult to calculate. It is very frustrating.   I can take or leave rice but will very occasionally have a couple of dessert spoons of it to soak up the juice if I am sharing a takeaway with my partner.


----------



## rebrascora

Leadinglights said:


> I make a butternut squash, cauliflower and chickpea curry and then add some dry fried/grilled cubes of paneer.


I use halloumi instead (easier to find in the supermarket) and like you I put it in my cauliflower curry... Yum!


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> I use halloumi instead (easier to find in the supermarket) and like you I put it in my cauliflower curry... Yum!


I usually buy in COSTCO but as most of the supermarkets locally cater for an Asian population it is available. But yes halloumi is a good alternative. We also like halloumi with Portobello mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## Jenny65

In an attempt to keep myself enjoying food I am cooking new things.  Tomorrow my breakfast will be this









						Low-Carb Bacon & Broccoli Egg Burrito
					

Instead of wrapping up eggs in a tortilla for a classic breakfast burrito, we're wrapping up veggies and bacon in a tortilla made out of eggs. Just whip up an easy omelet and nestle your cooked veggies inside to slash the carbs in this healthy, gluten-free burrito.




					www.eatingwell.com
				




Please can someone help me calculate the calories


----------



## Leadinglights

Jenny65 said:


> In an attempt to keep myself enjoying food I am cooking new things.  Tomorrow my breakfast will be this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low-Carb Bacon & Broccoli Egg Burrito
> 
> 
> Instead of wrapping up eggs in a tortilla for a classic breakfast burrito, we're wrapping up veggies and bacon in a tortilla made out of eggs. Just whip up an easy omelet and nestle your cooked veggies inside to slash the carbs in this healthy, gluten-free burrito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingwell.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone help me calculate the calories


It tells you in the nutritional information. No calculation needed unless you change the ingredients.


----------



## Jenny65

and also this, which i can see is 159 cals 









						Tomato-Parmesan Mini Quiches
					

These individual mini quiches are a fun take on a traditional quiche. Leftovers can be refrigerated or frozen for an easy breakfast later in the week.




					www.eatingwell.com


----------



## travellor

rebrascora said:


> I use halloumi instead (easier to find in the supermarket) and like you I put it in my cauliflower curry... Yum!


My local Morrisons has frozen butternut squash


----------



## Jenny65

Leadinglights said:


> It tells you in the nutritional information. No calculation needed unless you change the ingredients.


interesting I just added the ingredients to nutra check and it calculated it differently it was 22 g protein whereas the recipe says 15g and it is 337 cal on my app but 259 on the recipe, it may be the milk I added as 30ml, they said 1 tablespoon in the app so maybe less than 30ml  also is a scallion a spring onion?


----------



## rebrascora

travellor said:


> My local Morrisons has frozen butternut squash


I have a fresh butternut squash waiting to be used and a pumpkin in the garden and several marrows, so not short of or in need of buying veggies thanks. The Halloumi is a sub for Paneer not the squash.


----------



## Jenny65

I have really got into Kvarg yoghurts too, so whoever recommended them on here, thank you.  My protein levels are what I am struggling to keep high as a lot of what I eat isnt high protein, and I am bored of chicken, but eggs are a good swap too


----------



## Leadinglights

Jenny65 said:


> interesting I just added the ingredients to nutra check and it calculated it differently it was 22 g protein whereas the recipe says 15g and it is 337 cal on my app but 259 on the recipe, it may be the milk I added as 30ml, they said 1 tablespoon in the app so maybe less than 30ml  also is a scallion a spring onion?


A scallion is a spring onion. A tablespoon is 20mls


----------



## travellor

Jenny65 said:


> interesting I just added the ingredients to nutra check and it calculated it differently it was 22 g protein whereas the recipe says 15g and it is 337 cal on my app but 259 on the recipe, it may be the milk I added as 30ml, they said 1 tablespoon in the app so maybe less than 30ml  also is a scallion a spring onion?



There is no standard to any nutritional guide.
A "best guess" more than enough, so long as the information can't be deliberately misleading.
Take them all with a pinch of salt.
(Which again can just be a guess)


----------



## travellor

Leadinglights said:


> A scallion is a spring onion. A tablespoon is 20mls


Ironically, after the above, Alexa reliably informs me it's 15ml?
I just use a spoon.
But then I have many different shapes and sizes of them too!


----------



## Leadinglights

travellor said:


> Ironically, after the above, Alexa reliably informs me it's 15ml?
> I just use a spoon.
> But then I have many different shapes and sizes of them too!


I have a measuring spoon and weighed the contents of it and it weighted 20g and as 1g = 1ml, I concluded 20ml.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Leadinglights said:


> I have a measuring spoon and weighed the contents of it and it weighted 20g and as 1g = 1ml, I concluded 20ml.


Is it an older spoon? Standard tablespoon nowadays is 15ml. Also was it water you weighed? That is 1g/ml but not all liquids are


----------



## 42istheanswer

39g carb (26g in the burger bun)


----------



## Leadinglights

42istheanswer said:


> Is it an older spoon? Standard tablespoon nowadays is 15ml. Also was it water you weighed? That is 1g/ml but not all liquids are


It was a set of plastic measuring spoons. The difference between water and milk would not have shown up on my digital scales anyway.
But you are right tablespoons cover a multitude.


----------



## Jenny65

Leadinglights said:


> It was a set of plastic measuring spoons. The difference between water and milk would not have shown up on my digital scales anyway.
> But you are right tablespoons cover a multitude.


I also think it may be an American website so the measurements could also be different


----------



## notmez

rebrascora said:


> Wow! Lentils *and* rice together. Hope you can get away them both better than I do each of them separately. I love lentils but they release more glucose in my digestive system than they are supposed to contain and they are really difficult to calculate. It is very frustrating.   I can take or leave rice but will very occasionally have a couple of dessert spoons of it to soak up the juice if I am sharing a takeaway with my partner.


I've been absolutely fine on all of the lentils I've tried so far. I usually test food 2 hours or if I have a late dinner test at bedtime.  Rice has been know to cause a rise for me but lentils don't do much.  (Same with chickpeas, kidney beans and butter beans).  For the rice I've worked out roughly how much to have as well depending on the type of rice. 

Yesterday before dinner 5.7, before bed 6.3
Sunday 4.9 before 6 after 2h.  5.8 before bed. (Rice and lentils day) 
Sat was the worst but I was expecting that. Lentils. Rice. And half a roti. I went to bed with a 7.8

For me it's the bread that causes more issues.


----------



## notmez

42istheanswer said:


> I bought some paneer last week but not decided what exactly to do with it yet


Prepacked paneer is great for convenience but lacks the softness of fresh so... 

Dice it up in to large cubes.  Boil for 2 mins or steam it ~4mins. 

In a pestle and mortar or grater or whatever fresh or lazy ginger garlic and fresh hot chillies until it's a paste. 

Large bowl - 
½tsp Ground cumin, ground coriander, paprika, chilli powder
¼tsp tumeric, 
fresh lemon juice. 
1tsp Tomato paste 
1tblsp oil mix in to a paste. Add few tablespoons of yogurt. Mix it up.  

Throw the drained paneer in to the bowl with big chunks of peppers onions and other veg (celery broccoli carrots) 

Leave to marinated in the fridge for a few hours and stick it in the oven for 30 mins at 180 ish in a large tray. Serve with a wrap and salad or rice or whatever you can think of. 

Optional - tandoori paste or powder instead of what I said but I do both my spice blend and a bit of tandoori powder to improve the flavour of the tandoori to my tastes.


----------



## notmez

Lots of salad and stuffed mushrooms (stuffed with garlic, artichoke, tomato herbs and lots of cheese) plus a bit of leftover pasta sauce I stole from my wife's plate.


----------



## 42istheanswer

2 course tea today! Carrot Soup with Salad Bag Pesto followed by Broccoli Potato Salad Bake (blitzed a leftover potato salad with 60ml milk and a bit of cheese to make sauce for the broccoli, plus cheese sprinkled on top). Total approx 33g carbs, and under 600 calories.

(Small plate and matching bowl, which is fairly shallow)


----------



## 42istheanswer

Breakfast. My little muffins/cups for today were made with 3 slices chorizo for one and 3 slices Milano Salami for the other to line muffin tin, then one vine tomato and one egg mixed with milk between the 2. Plus a coffee with a little milk. Estimated 17g carbs total, without the plums it would only be about 5g


----------



## rebrascora

Ah.... They are plums! That was my first thought but it didn't seem right so I thought maybe mushrooms and then I had the idea that they must be the bottom off aubergines... Interesting combination. 
Do you do the muffins in the oven? Not sure I could justify putting it on for something like that.


----------



## 42istheanswer

I did them as a batch the other day, and ate these cold from the fridge. Sometimes I microwave whatever egg thing I've made for breakfast to warm it up. 

Tbh I mostly had the plums as I keep meaning to eat them, then being full or picking other carbohydrate sources with my tea! So thought maybe I should try them with breakfast where I don't tend to have many carbs.


----------



## rebrascora

I quite like fruit and meat so the salami egg muffins and the plums together is probably something I would enjoy but I accept not everyone is weird like me.  Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Very much!


----------



## rebrascora

A plate, piled high with ham salad for me again tonight. 1/3 large bag of mixed salad leaves, 2 inches of cucumber, 2 small yellow salad tomatoes from the poly tunnel, a quarter of a yellow pepper, dressed with balsamic vinegar with 2 medium thick slices of home cooked ham., Then the whole plate full was dressed with half an apple grated and some grated smoked cheddar and some mixed seeds all mixed up together with a little white wine vinegar (stops the apple going brown and I have developed a real taste for the sharpness of vinegar since I gave up sugar)..... and topped off with a big dollop of cheese coleslaw. It was delicious and probably about 20g carbs and I am stuffed!


----------



## notmez

Cous cous
Salad -  celery, tomato, carrot, cucumber. Loads of parsley.  Capers and jalapenos. Lemon juice and olive oil dressing. 
Baked Tofu - tomato, soy sauce, herbs, paprika and chili flakes.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Lettuce soup (made with potato salad as it needed using up) with some homecooked ham. 34g carbs



Broccoli bake (again potato salad used in the "cheese sauce"), bolognese sauce and a small slice of toast. Approx 36g carbs (I also had 2 squares of dark mint chocolate which added another 10g carbs to the overall meal)

Didn't have breakfast yesterday as I had a lie in.


----------



## travellor

Chilli.
Tortilla chips, with nacho cheese, hot salsa, cheese and chilli.


----------



## Jenny65

Todays lunch, Turkey Chilli Con Carne with added veg - rice in this hasnt raised my sugar levels so fingers crossed this one is OK for me


----------



## Jenny65

notmez said:


> Cous cous
> Salad -  celery, tomato, carrot, cucumber. Loads of parsley.  Capers and jalapenos. Lemon juice and olive oil dressing.
> Baked Tofu - tomato, soy sauce, herbs, paprika and chili flakes.
> 
> View attachment 22598


That looks delicious, I may have to steal this recipe


----------



## notmez

Jenny65 said:


> That looks delicious, I may have to steal this recipe


The tofu was firm tofu drained and pressed then pat dry.
In a plate / bowl  mix all the marinade ingredients.

2-3table spoons of tomato passata. - when ever I open passata and I know I need some for another meal I put some in a jar and leave it in the fridge for the next day.

Splash of oil.  About 1tsp of soy sauce.  Some dried mixed herbs and paprika and chilli flakes. No salt needed but do add pepper.. I might also have added a bit of lemon or lime juice.  Mix it all up and you'll be left with something that looks like brown sauce / BBQ sauce but a bit thinner. Throw the tofu in there make sure it's all coated and then leave covered while the oven warms up. (Or make in advance and leave covered in the fridge until ready)

Put the tofu on a baking tray  but don't throw away the sauce from the bowl.  bake for 15 mins at 200. Turn over brush with more of the sauce and bake for another 15 mins..

Couple of tricks. If you like a slightly chewy texture once you turn off the oven, leave for a bit longer with the door cracked open another 5-10 mins. Until everything else you are doing is ready. (The extra time kind of dries it out a bit more and leaving the door slightly open just so it didn't burn while waiting for my wife to get home)

If you plan in advance - drain press and cut the tofu. Freeze. Defrost in the fridge overnight and then press again. then marinade for at least an hour. This is great but seriously who has the time to plan that far in advance?

Once it's out of the oven some fresh herbs I like parsley and a squeeze of lemon/lime.

If you go back a couple of weeks you'll see a similar photo with a Indian dry rub on the tofu instead of a wet one. That was nice too but I used big chunks of tofu not as small as this.

 Hope you like it.


----------



## Jenny65

notmez said:


> The tofu was firm tofu drained and pressed then pat dry.
> In a plate / bowl  mix all the marinade ingredients.
> 
> 2-3table spoons of tomato passata. - when ever I open passata and I know I need some for another meal I put some in a jar and leave it in the fridge for the next day.
> 
> Splash of oil.  About 1tsp of soy sauce.  Some dried mixed herbs and paprika and chilli flakes. No salt needed but do add pepper.. I might also have added a bit of lemon or lime juice.  Mix it all up and you'll be left with something that looks like brown sauce / BBQ sauce but a bit thinner. Throw the tofu in there make sure it's all coated and then leave covered while the oven warms up. (Or make in advance and leave covered in the fridge until ready)
> 
> Put the tofu on a baking tray  but don't throw away the sauce from the bowl.  bake for 15 mins at 200. Turn over brush with more of the sauce and bake for another 15 mins..
> 
> Couple of tricks. If you like a slightly chewy texture once you turn off the oven, leave for a bit longer with the door cracked open another 5-10 mins. Until everything else you are doing is ready. (The extra time kind of dries it out a bit more and leaving the door slightly open just so it didn't burn while waiting for my wife to get home)
> 
> If you plan in advance - drain press and cut the tofu. Freeze. Defrost in the fridge overnight and then press again. then marinade for at least an hour. This is great but seriously who has the time to plan that far in advance?
> 
> Once it's out of the oven some fresh herbs I like parsley and a squeeze of lemon/lime.
> 
> If you go back a couple of weeks you'll see a similar photo with a Indian dry rub on the tofu instead of a wet one. That was nice too but I used big chunks of tofu not as small as this.
> 
> Hope you like it.


Thank you, really appreciate this, will let you know how I get on


----------



## Jenny65

Peri peri chicken with minty crushed peas, spicy rice, sprouts and beans - 456 calories and 55 carbs, but I had only a yoghurt and berries for breakfast which was 17 carbs, so as long as I stick to under 130g carbs and 1200 cals a day my levels are continuing to fall   Hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## notmez

Linda McCartney sausages.  Tomato, peas, butter beans and spinach curry.


----------



## Leadinglights

notmez said:


> Linda McCartney sausages.  Tomato, peas, butter beans and spinach curry.
> View attachment 22690


Looks delicious, I would love to make it but the problem is my OH is on a low residue diet at the moment.


----------



## notmez

Leadinglights said:


> low residue diet


What's one of those. Not something I've heard of.
Oh. Just looked it's like a low fibre diet?


----------



## Leadinglights

notmez said:


> What's one of those. Not something I've heard of.
> Oh. Just looked it's like a low fibre diet?


It is basically low fibre. He had appendicitis despite having his appendix out 55 years ago and the surgeon thinks there could have been a bit left behind which perforated but he also has Crohn's so the low residue diet is to allow the bowel to heal.  Nothing to do with diabetes.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Breakfast yesterday, a few slices of chorizo fried and 2 eggs fried in the fat released by the chorizo 




And for lunch I had a whole vintage red cheddar and roasted garlic cheese bake with a few melba toast thins


----------



## Ditto

I need to rethink eating habits for sure, when I do 'low carb' it's all bacon and eggs!  I'm amazed at some of the pics on this thread. I showed them all to my brother and he was very impressed with your weight loss @Jenny65 and so am I. Very inspiring. 

My tomato harvest. I ate the lot for breakfast. Maybe used a tad too much olive oil.


----------



## 42istheanswer

Spinach, rocket & coconut soup (from the freezer hence the tub, decided to save the dishwasher the extra work if I had transferred it to a bowl), homemade honey roast ham and some melba toast thins. Total approx 23g carbs (15 of those in the melba toasts)


----------



## Jenny65

Ditto said:


> I need to rethink eating habits for sure, when I do 'low carb' it's all bacon and eggs!  I'm amazed at some of the pics on this thread. I showed them all to my brother and he was very impressed with your weight loss @Jenny65 and so am I. Very inspiring.
> 
> My tomato harvest. I ate the lot for breakfast. Maybe used a tad too much olive oil. View attachment 22705


Its amazing how many lovely meals you can still eat and lose weight and lower your BG, I think the biggest tip given to me was to have lots of veg and that has helped keep me full.  In the past I struggled because the diets I followed were so restrictive I always ended up being so hungry I would binge and regain after a while.  I had a little gain today of 2 pounds but don't believe it's a genuine gain as although I went to a party and did have over my calorie allowance, I didn't have enough to gain even a pound, more likely to be connected to me being constipated for the last 8 days (sorry TMI)  

This place has really been my biggest help, everyone is so friendly and supportive, X


----------



## rebrascora

Jenny65 said:


> I had a little gain today of 2 pounds but don't believe it's a genuine gain as although I went to a party and did have over my calorie allowance, I didn't have enough to gain even a pound, more likely to be connected to me being constipated for the last 8 days (sorry TMI)



Oh wow! That is awful about the constipation. I hope you don't mean you haven't gone at all in that time. What have you tried? For me.... more fibre has been key and whilst I am not a great fan of supplements, increasing my fibre intake with psyllium husk and chia has made a massive positive difference to my bowel health that makes a huge difference to everything else including mental health. 

PS. So pleased you went out to the party and let your hair down a bit with a glass of red wine and some food treats. This is important to your overall wellbeing and by the sound of it you were very moderate about portion size which is the way to do it. I very much doubt your slight weight increase is due to your night out so don't let it upset your emotional state. You have already lost masses of weight and you should know that it is natural for it to fluctuate a bit. I hope you had lots of positive comments from people about your weight loss and that you felt more confident in yourself. I hope you get your bowel situation resolved soon. XX


----------



## Jenny65

rebrascora said:


> Oh wow! That is awful about the constipation. I hope you don't mean you haven't gone at all in that time. What have you tried? For me.... more fibre has been key and whilst I am not a great fan of supplements, increasing my fibre intake with psyllium husk and chia has made a massive positive difference to my bowel health that makes a huge difference to everything else including mental health.
> 
> PS. So pleased you went out to the party and let your hair down a bit with a glass of red wine and some food treats. This is important to your overall wellbeing and by the sound of it you were very moderate about portion size which is the way to do it. I very much doubt your slight weight increase is due to your night out so don't let it upset your emotional state. You have already lost masses of weight and you should know that it is natural for it to fluctuate a bit. I hope you had lots of positive comments from people about your weight loss and that you felt more confident in yourself. I hope you get your bowel situation resolved soon. XX


Thank you so much for your lovely post Barbara, Ive noticed you are really supportive of lots of posters on here and help so many of us keep strong.

I am relieved (literally) to share that my constipation problem is no more   I probably shouldnt weigh daily, I like to keep an eye on it and looking at the chart my app produces helps me see that even with a blip like today its a good downward trend on the whole.

Yesterday night was so much fun, lots of dancing and laughter with loved ones, a mixture of family and friends, always the best when spent with a mixture of people.  My sort of nephew (not by blood but he calls me his aunt as known him since birth and been friends with his parents since we were 17(40 years!) He got engaged to one of my daughter friends, my 2 sons were there (my younger son got married himself in July and my eldest got engaged recently as well and he is having a party on 12th November so another night of celebrating ahead.

The food looked amazing last night and it was possible to avoid carbs, they had an amazing selection of cheeses and there was a black cheese, carbon I think and it tasted like dairylea triangles.   I was a bit put off by the colour but glad I was persuaded to try it as it was so good.  My favourite cheese which has cranberries in it, was there but I didnt have any because thought the fruit may not be good, and to be honest if I had a taste I would want to scoff the lot.  My nephews fiances mum did all the cooking and if I wasnt diabetic I would end up 2-6 pounds heavier for real   She had a selection of breads and crackers to dip in the baked camembert and macaroni cheese, plus chili and rice, and all the other normal party things, people were encouraged to help themselves to a pick n mix selection of sweets which I avoided but what a lovely spread!  

The youngsters were all sitting around chatting while me and the mum were dancing away on the patio (such a mild night), weird how the older people seemed to have more energy that the teens/twenty somethings.  

I hope you have also had a lovely weekend, so far no trick or treaters have appeared but I did get some sweets in, just in case x


----------



## notmez

Rice. Veg. Salmon. And you know what, it was pretty decent.


----------



## notmez

Lunch. Turned on the slow cooker this morning 
tomato lots of veg and kidney beans. Really wet soupy stew sort of thing served with a half packet of microwave rice because BG was 4 and I wanted carbs. Normally this for lunch would be without the rice.


----------



## Sharron1

notmez said:


> Rice. Veg. Salmon. And you know what, it was pretty decent.
> 
> View attachment 22741


That looks delicious.  Think it is about time I give a small portion of rice a go.


----------



## notmez

Sharron1 said:


> That looks delicious.  Think it is about time I give a small portion of rice a go.


I prefer making my own but the bags of rice I can easily split in 2 portions.  

Different rice has a different impact for me.  
Risotto I can't have much of
Plain white rice is ok but not great. 
Basmati white rice is great, not a big problem at all. 
Basmati brown rice doesn't have a huge impact.


----------



## Ditto

How did you do that Spoiler: About me thing? That's really clever is that.


----------



## travellor

Something I haven't seen before.
Brisket steak, all the fat cut off as bought.
Slow cooked with root veg, mashed, broad beans, mushroom and onion, and a couple of Yorkshire puddings, then the juice made into a gravy to finish.


----------



## travellor

I can't say it's my picture.
But it was identical.
Steak and kidney pudding, mash, peas and gravy, and a pint.
Sunday night sorted.


----------



## notmez

Ditto said:


> How did you do that Spoiler: About me thing? That's really clever is that.


When you type a message in reply or in your sig if you use the message board tags or click the 3 dots in formatting options at the far right next to the  until you see the spoiler icon. Eye with a line through it. I like the signature bit nice and hidden away makes the post look neat.


----------



## Ditto

notmez said:


> When you type a message in reply or in your sig if you use the message board tags or click the 3 dots in formatting options at the far right next to the  until you see the spoiler icon. Eye with a line through it. I like the signature bit nice and hidden away makes the post look neat.


I will give it a whirl. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## 6pac

Love this thread, some great ideas. Thanks.


----------



## 42istheanswer

similar breakfast to what I've posted a couple of times  - double portion as it's brunch as a weekend and I had a lie in. Ham, sliced peppers, eggs, milk and a bit of double cream in this batch. I did it in a lasagne type baking dish and cut into portions. The double portion is 9g carbs.


Last night's tea -  Broccoli Cheese (standard cheese sauce made with a flour and butter roux) with some fried chorizo discs (these happened to be a halal turkey version that I bought to try as it was on offer). This meal was 36g carbs.


----------



## 6pac

42istheanswer said:


> View attachment 22888
> similar breakfast to what I've posted a couple of times  - double portion as it's brunch as a weekend and I had a lie in. Ham, sliced peppers, eggs, milk and a bit of double cream in this batch. I did it in a lasagne type baking dish and cut into portions. The double portion is 9g carbs.
> 
> View attachment 22889
> Last night's tea -  Broccoli Cheese (standard cheese sauce made with a flour and butter roux) with some fried chorizo discs (these happened to be a halal turkey version that I bought to try as it was on offer). This meal was 36g carbs.


How was the turkey chorizo? I’ve never seen that before. Does it still release lots of tasty oil?


----------



## notmez

I don't know if this is getting boring but I eat the same stuff quite a lot. This was really nice. 

Carbs... 
35g rice. 
6g tofu say 8g to include the marinade ingredients. 

Let's say 45g as a guess to include everything but I tend to not bother counting veg usually unless I include carrots/corn/or anything sweet or anything potatoey



Edit. I don't usually post numbers but. 
5.1 before dinner 
5.7 after 2.5hours.
And that includes a square of 85% dark chocolate for dessert


----------



## 42istheanswer

6pac said:


> How was the turkey chorizo? I’ve never seen that before. Does it still release lots of tasty oil?


It still releases some but maybe a little less than the standard pork version. Plenty enough to crispy itself with no added oil. I hadn't seen it before coming across it in a supermarket in an area slightly away from where I usually shop, I think from the range of halal foods in the fridge section it must have been an area with a significant Muslim population.


----------



## notmez

This was mid week rush job a few days ago...   Instant couscous and a cooked the temphe in a sandwich press/griddle. 

Plant power temphe 2g
Couscous 35g. 
Not sure about the peas. 


After dinner reading was higher than I would have like but I also had a triple chocolate cookie from the bakery section of the supermarket so it's understandable.


----------



## notmez

Mid week "I don't have any meetings to rush for" lunch. 

Thin slice of carrot and fennel seed homemade bread - toasted
Garlic mushrooms 
Salad leaves and cucumber tomato celery.


----------



## 6pac

notmez said:


> This was mid week rush job a few days ago...   Instant couscous and a cooked the temphe in a sandwich press/griddle.
> 
> Plant power temphe 2g
> Couscous 35g.
> Not sure about the peas.
> 
> View attachment 22898
> After dinner reading was higher than I would have like but I also had a triple chocolate cookie from the bakery section of the supermarket so it's understandable.


What are them green things? (Not the peas)


----------



## notmez

6pac said:


> What them green things? (Not the peas)


Haha I'm glad you clarified when you said not the peas - j/k. 
Those are Olives from Lidl, really nice olives actually.


----------



## rebrascora

notmez said:


> Haha I'm glad you clarified when you said not the peas - j/k.
> Those are Olives from Lidl, really nice olives actually.


I buy 2 tubs of olives from Lidl every week. I love olives, especially with Feta or Manchego cheese.


----------



## notmez

rebrascora said:


> I buy 2 tubs of olives from Lidl every week. I love olives, especially with Feta or Manchego cheese.


Haven't seen the manchego ones but will keep an eye out. I really like these.  

The fresh garlic and chilli ones are really good too.  They go really well in pasta sauces. 

As messy as they get the olives with the stone still in them all taste much better.


----------



## 6pac

notmez said:


> Haha I'm glad you clarified when you said not the peas - j/k.
> Those are Olives from Lidl, really nice olives actually.


Urgh, I really can’t stomach olives. 
I’ve tried and tried but that bitter taste is horrid. Yak!!!


----------



## rebrascora

6pac said:


> Urgh, I really can’t stomach olives.
> I’ve tried and tried but that bitter taste is horrid. Yak!!!


I thought that when I first tried them and the second time and the third..... but somewhere along the line, I persevered and acquired the taste and I am so pleased I did because they are really good for me now as a diabetic.... Healthy fat and fibre but almost no carbs. 


notmez said:


> Haven't seen the manchego ones but will keep an eye out. I really like these.
> 
> The fresh garlic and chilli ones are really good too.  They go really well in pasta sauces.
> 
> As messy as they get the olives with the stone still in them all taste much better.


I haven't tried the chilli and garlic ones but I like the lemon and herb ones and mixed ones with Feta. The Manchego ones seem to be more seasonal rather than a regular item, so I sometimes buy their speciality Manchego from the cheese section and cut it up into small chunks to have with the olives. The peppadew peppers stuffed with feta are gorgeous if you fancy a sweeter slightly spicy treat. I need 2 units of insulin if I eat a whole tub at once and it is hard to stop half way, so about 20g carbs but totally worth it.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I made a sort of fried pizza yesterday using a hybrid recipe I put together of a keto pancake and pizza dough recipe. It was okay but too pancakey.  So last night I used some of the dough to have a go at a cinnamon roll which was okay but still not great.
I left the dough overnight in the fridge and this morning it struck me it might make good doughnuts.
So I formed it into doughnut shapes and fried them in ghee and then rolled them in Demerara style erythritol.
I will never be able to make them again because I cannot for the life of me remember the ingredients let alone the measurements.  But I enjoyed them and my blood sugars stayed completely stable with no rise at all from eating them.
I used the usual ingredients, almond flour, oat fibre, vital wheat gluten, flaxseed, psyllium husk, pea protein, xanthan gum etc etc used yeast and cream of tartar and bicarb.


Chewy, greasy and doughnutty. With very few carbs as the only carby stuff was the almond flour and there were two tablespoons in the dough that made a large pizza, two large cinammon rolls and two large doughnuts.


----------



## notmez

DIY deconstructed bounty bar. 

Ingredients 
85% dark chocolate 
A hammer
A coconut

Method
Release frustrations on coconut with hammer* outdoors so as to not damage your kitchen. 
Discard the shell. 
Wash coconut
Slice coconut
Serve with a chunk of really dark chocolate 

* Safety equipment suggested but not mandatory. (Not listed)


----------



## 42istheanswer

roasted sprouts with a piece of Cathedral City cheese and onion quiche - total 21g carbs, about 3/4 of those in the quiche. (I could probably have used a smaller plate but then they'd have been squashed up  )


----------



## Billy Bob

Not posted anything lately as I've been eating absolute garbage with me still being at the hospital full time with Sue so my BG's have really suffered , I have now found a Tesco store and have began to eat salads again as there are no options for any hot meals


----------



## Billy Bob

So I’ve made myself a salad with chicken in black garlic and lemon mayonnaise


----------



## loum

Billy Bob said:


> So I’ve made myself a salad with chicken in black garlic and lemon mayonnaise View attachment 23089View attachment 23090


----------



## loum

Hi how did you make your chicken please ?


----------



## Jenny65

A bad day for me foodwise

Breakfast
Porridge with a square of dark chocolate melted in it and topped with frozen cherries, plus a benecol drink - 499 calories and 63g carbs  (Normally this is lower carbs and cals but had 60g of oats and not the normal 40g) 

Lunch
M&S meal for one shepherd's pie, with additional veg of carrots, broccoli and cauliflower - 552 calories and 53 carbs

TOTAL CALORIES - 1051 - So 149 left of my 1200 allowance
TOTAL CARBS - 116 -  So 14g left of my 130g allowance

I probably wont eat anything else, I prefer to keep my carbs under 100g but this isnt the end of the world and tomorrow is a new day, had a ready meal shepherds pie today due to time constraints and hunger but I now feel stuffed and not enjoying that feeling which I can only think is down to the high carb content


----------



## Sharron1

Jenny65 said:


> A bad day for me foodwise
> 
> Breakfast
> Porridge with a square of dark chocolate melted in it and topped with frozen cherries, plus a benecol drink - 499 calories and 63g carbs  (Normally this is lower carbs and cals but had 60g of oats and not the normal 40g)
> 
> Lunch
> M&S meal for one shepherd's pie, with additional veg of carrots, broccoli and cauliflower - 552 calories and 53 carbs
> 
> TOTAL CALORIES - 1051 - So 149 left of my 1200 allowance
> TOTAL CARBS - 116 -  So 14g left of my 130g allowance
> 
> I probably wont eat anything else, I prefer to keep my carbs under 100g but this isnt the end of the world and tomorrow is a new day, had a ready meal shepherds pie today due to time constraints and hunger but I now feel stuffed and not enjoying that feeling which I can only think is down to the high carb content


My bad day dealing with an IT department. I didn't for the sweet high carb stuff but hit the peanut butter and almonds. Still, am full and tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Billy Bob

loum said:


> Hi how did you make your chicken please ?


Just chicken breast diced lightly fried then added the sauce nothing special about it


----------



## 42istheanswer

this was all intended to be on the plate at the same time yesterday but the pumpkin took longer to cook than anticipated...

Roast duck (fried on skin side for 5 minutes and fat drained, then 1 min to seal on meat side, first), roast parsnips (in olive oil) and roast pumpkin sprinkled with garam masala. I left almost all the skin if the duck as I'm not a fan

About 19-20g carbs


----------



## 42istheanswer

and tonight - tenderstem broccoli, "frittata" (salami, coleslaw and egg/ milk mixture sprinkled with mozzarella), and cheddar & onion bites. I had 2 squares of dark chocolate with hazelnuts too for a total of about 25g carbs


----------



## loum

Billy Bob said:


> Just chicken breast diced lightly fried then added the sauce nothing special about it


No sorry I meant how did you make the sauce?


----------



## Billy Bob

loum said:


> No sorry I meant how did you make the sauce?


I didn’t it was one we bought from the garlic farm on the Isle of Wight


----------



## Docb

Results of a couple of hours in the kitchen....

Three pots of real marmalade.  I froze half a kilo of Seville oranges when they were in season and together with a kilo of sugar and a litre of water they were turned into three pots of high flavour marmalade.  "A kilo of sugar!!!!" I hear you saying with great alarm and horror.  Well, with about a quarter of a teaspoon on my morning slice of toast, those three pots will last me until next March when the Sevilles are back and at that rate, my system will cope without problems whilst my taste buds will be satisfied.  Carbs per pot might be horrific but carbs per portion no problem especially if it is so good the portion size is tiny.

Also five pots of lumpy veg soup using up old veg and some new veg including the chopped up stalks and shredded leaves from the cauliflower destined for tomorrow's tea.  The pots are very handy.  Found them in Morrisons and they are perfect reusable one portion containers.


----------



## Jenny65

Yummy breakfast this morning.  14g of carbs and 414 calories. Who would have guessed, felt very indulgent

2 poached eggs, one done to perfection the other slightly overcooked but still edible
Crispy bacon 2 rashers
2 vegan sausages
cherry tomatoes


----------



## Jenny65

And before anyone asks, I like my food well done


----------



## rebrascora

Docb said:


> Results of a couple of hours in the kitchen....
> 
> Three pots of real marmalade.  I froze half a kilo of Seville oranges when they were in season and together with a kilo of sugar and a litre of water they were turned into three pots of high flavour marmalade.  "A kilo of sugar!!!!" I hear you saying with great alarm and horror.  Well, with about a quarter of a teaspoon on my morning slice of toast, those three pots will last me until next March when the Sevilles are back and at that rate, my system will cope without problems whilst my taste buds will be satisfied.  Carbs per pot might be horrific but carbs per portion no problem especially if it is so good the portion size is tiny.
> 
> Also five pots of lumpy veg soup using up old veg and some new veg including the chopped up stalks and shredded leaves from the cauliflower destined for tomorrow's tea.  The pots are very handy.  Found them in Morrisons and they are perfect reusable one portion containers.


I am coming to the conclusion a tiny bit of sugar or honey here and there, wisely used, is preferable to a significant amount of artificial sweetener.... which obviously doesn't do the job with jam/marmalade anyway.


----------



## Portugal1000

Back from the Algarve which didn’t go well food wise but had a great time. Whilst there got my latest results down from 53mmol (first diagnosis) to 45 mol so please with that and have lost 25 pounds too. But cholesterol has gone up so now heed to cut down on the fats which I was probably eating too much of. Good day food wise yesterday. Husband bought great little pan that you don’t even need fry light with yo fry eggs. Had them in two slices Liv Life bread. In the evening made simple chicken curry using the really low fat Philadelphia, alpro unsweetened coconut drink and curry powder. My husband makes the red cabbage with a little apple cider vinegar so have that instead of rice. Was so good. 
Have Christmas lunch at Millet and Carter today so can’t slip.


----------



## Lucyr

Renewed efforts at dieting and counting calories have begun. Made cottage pie yesterday, in the slow cooker. 1 portion eaten and 4 in the freezer. 

The base had 3% fat extra lean mince, onion, 1 red pepper, 1 yellow pepper, 1 pack mushrooms, 1 tin chopped tomatoes, 200g frozen peas and a sachet of seasoning. The topping was carrot and swede mash (I just bought this premade). I topped with eatlean cheese and had with steamed veg (microwaved from frozen) and a bit of butter. 

The  meal in total was 449 calories and 31g carbs, and 18g of fibre. 


I did also make chilli yesterday but no photo of that


----------



## 42istheanswer

Last night's tea, still had 80g of my packet of precooked jasmine rice to use up from fried rice experiments but no chicken left, so microwaved some "country veg" (cauliflower, broccoli, carrots & peas) then fried the rice in toasted sesame oil to warm it, added the veg, then added egg & milk mix, a sprinkle of soy sauce and 30g cheddar and turned it into an omelette. Very tasty, about 39g carbs, 0.6mmol BG rise to 6.6 (though I had done quite a bit of walking yesterday afternoon too)


----------



## 42istheanswer

This was lunch yesterday, reheated portion of cabbage & sausagemeat casserole from the freezer, with a toasted mini tortilla, about 35g carbs


----------



## 42istheanswer

This was the chicken fried rice on Saturday, forgot to get a post meal BG so not sure how much impact it had, bit more rice in this portion so about 43g carbs total


----------



## 42istheanswer

￼ warm chicken salad last night (only warmed the chicken not the lettuce or tomatoes!), dressing is raspberry vincotto (a balsamic reduction)








 And Wednesday was pork chipolatas with chicory which I roasted in the dripping from the sausages 







￼


----------



## Felinia

Yesterday I made a Suffolk hotpot, using up half a pack of ham trimmings, a small onion, a pint of milk, cornflour, a mug of sweetcorn, 150gm grated cheese and left over boiled potatoes.  It went in a lasagne tray and made 4 helpings.


----------



## travellor

Another Hot Pot.
A bit of lamb mince, onions, mushrooms, peas, garlic, herbs, in a dark beer gravy.
No potatoes in the house, but a mix of sliced carrot, parsnips, and cauliflower to top substituted.
Cooked in the slow cooker, and waiting to be eaten when we came back from the gym and aqua aerobics.


----------



## 42istheanswer

That looks good @travellor but I'm not a fan of lamb so I won't be coming by to steal it


----------



## 42istheanswer

a bit of a mezze for me tonight. Sweet & soy chicken skewers, lime pickle naan chips, green beans, grapes, fancy cherry tomatoes, Caesar dressing and feta cheese. All except the chips/crackers were free through Olio too, and they were yellow label.

Total approx 50g carbs


----------



## travellor

Breakfast
Bagel with smoked salmon, and cream cheese, homemade coleslaw, and a vinaigrette salad.
In the background is a brie and cranberry croissant.


----------



## Ditto

This thread makes me sooooooo hungry!


----------



## Billy Bob

Chicken breast diced wit home grown green tomatoes and onion marinated in Thai barbecue sauce served in iceberg lettuce wraps


----------



## notmez

Did everyone eat lots at Christmas?

not very traditional but I made a puff pastry topped pie. Roasted veg and a tomato and garlic sauce because gravy wouldn't have been a good idea.

There was also some apple and pear crumble with custard. some cake.
Lots of snacks throughout the day


----------



## Billy Bob

Didn't take any pics but had a lovely home made soup made with free veg that Asda were giving away 
carrot, parsnip and broccoli with a dash of double cream


----------



## notmez

Tandoori baked paneer and veg wraps with salad and minty mayo.


----------



## Felinia

Just had a disappointing diabetic review so am resolved to do better.  Today's food is :

B: Tesco slim shake with water and unsweetened almond milk
L: 1 egg omelette with 1 trimmed rasher and 1/2 medium tomato on 8" plate
D: 1 chicken thigh and mixed vegetable casserole, red cabbage, broccoli on 10" plate
S: 1 Benecol cholesterol lowering drink, 250ml semi skimmed milk for drinks, 1 sachet Fybogel, lots of water

986 cals, 53.5gm carbs of which 53.2gm sugars


----------



## rebrascora

Really sorry to hear you had a disappointing diabetic review @Felinia but good for you in using it to motivate you to do better. Those meals look tasty and filling.


----------



## 42istheanswer

a variety of recent meals, some more indulgent than others but my BG has played reasonably nicely with all (definitely helped by fat for some )


----------



## Leadinglights

Haven't got a photo but having salt and chilli pork ribs from Lidl at 5 carbs per half the pack with mixed salad with celery, carrot, cucumber, red pepper, lettuce, olives and mayo.
A welcome rest from 4 days of turkey.


----------



## Felinia

Here's today's celebrations.  1055 cals, 55.1gm carbs of which 36.6gm sugars

B: Slim shake with unsweetened almond milk
L: Bacon and tomato scramble
D: Marinated salmon, 2 baby potatoes, carrots, broccoli, green beans
S: 40gm sweet dark cherries, Benecol, Fybogel, 250ml skimmed milk
E: 2hr spring clean of kitchen and bathroom (to take my mind off food!)


----------



## Felinia

Morning all.  A 2 day blitz to start the New Year with a sparkling house (and get rid of all the glitter etc from the decorations!).  After my Sainsbury's delivery I'll be making yellow vegetable soup, and minestrone soup both without potato or pasta.
No pictures today as it's a duplication of previous posts.  I'm hoping daily posting will keep me motivated.
1015 cals, 64.1gm carbs of which 37.9gm sugars

B: Slim shake with unsweetened almond milk
L: Bacon and tomato scramble
D: Pork loin, crushed potatoes, carrots, broccoli, green beans, apple gravy
S: 40gm sweet dark cherries, Benecol, Fybogel, 250ml skimmed milk
E: Housework and cooking


----------



## Billy Bob

Ham, onion 2egg omelette with a few sweet potato chips salad comprising of iceberg lettuce, baby plum tomatoes, cucumber, avocado, green olives stuffed with feta and garlic cloves a big plate but I was hungry


----------



## travellor

It's January diet time!


----------



## Felinia

Todays delights! 
885 cals, 44.9gm carbs of which 34.9gm sugars
B: Slim shake with unsweetened almond milk
L: Poached eggs with bacon and tomato
D: Smoked haddock mornay, carrots, broccoli, peas and cabbage
S: 40gm sweet dark cherries, Benecol, Fybogel, 250ml skimmed milk


----------



## Billy Bob

Felinia said:


> Todays delights!
> 885 cals, 44.9gm carbs of which 34.9gm sugars
> B: Slim shake with unsweetened almond milk
> L: Poached eggs with bacon and tomato
> D: Smoked haddock mornay, carrots, broccoli, peas and cabbage
> S: 40gm sweet dark cherries, Benecol, Fybogel, 250ml skimmed milk
> 
> View attachment 23561


Looks tasty I bought 3 packs of fish from Icelands on Sunday I'm going to try and have something similar at least twice a week


----------



## Felinia

Back to the pool at last!  Had more substantial meals and carbs today as I had such a bad tummy upset yesterday, but not sure if it was the new medication, or reduced carbs.  I'll see how I go this evening.

1163 cals, 90.9gm carbs of which 47.3gm sugars

B: Slim shake with unsweetened almond milk
L: Tuna and red pepper salad, small bowl yellow vegetable soup
D: 3 Meatball casserole with tomato, mushroom and onion sauce, carrots, broccoli, peas and cabbage
S: Benecol, Fybogel, 250ml skimmed milk


----------



## Billy Bob

My dinner tonight haddock baked in garlic teriyakii sauce  and veg
Sue’s dinner homemade cauliflower cheese fish fingers and carrots


----------



## Felinia

Meals today - no pictures this time
968 cals, 88.8gm carbs of which 48.2gm sugars (put up carbs to see if tummy settles)
B: Slim shake with unsweetened almond milk
L: Tuna and red pepper salad, small bowl yellow vegetable soup
D: Cold ham, carrots, peas and a scoop of mashed potato
S: 40gm sweet dark cherries, Benecol, Fybogel, 250ml skimmed milk

 We are going for a Chinese tomorrow and I've been wrestling with my carbs.  Settled on chicken chop suey and stir fry veggies in black bean sauce.  My app indicates a half portion will be about 470 cals and 13gm carbs, so I can go out and enjoy myself!!!


----------



## travellor

Not quite the shake today.

Breakfast/lunch. 4 digestive biscuits and two coffees.

Still the 200 calories though!  


Shake later!
Salad tonight.


----------



## Felinia

Busy day today. It was good of my cousin to give me a box of chocolate orange and mint cookies.  Shame I won't get to enjoy them, just my friends!!
811 cals, 63.9gm carbs of which 41.1gm sugars

B: Vanilla and almond shake
L: Ham salad
D: Lamb dinner
S: 7 Dark Cherries
E: Aquafit


----------



## Leadinglights

The January edition of the free ASDA magazine has some good recipes including vegan ones. I am going to try the 'not meat' balls tonight to go with some Jackfruit concoction from Tesco. I have not had it before so thought I would try something already made before making something from scratch.


----------



## travellor

Leadinglights said:


> The January edition of the free ASDA magazine has some good recipes including vegan ones. I am going to try the 'not meat' balls tonight to go with some Jackfruit concoction from Tesco. I have not had it before so thought I would try something already made before making something from scratch.



Jackfruit is very good alternative to meat.
I've used it in burgers and chillies.


----------



## helli

Leadinglights said:


> The January edition of the free ASDA magazine has some good recipes including vegan ones. I am going to try the 'not meat' balls tonight to go with some Jackfruit concoction from Tesco. I have not had it before so thought I would try something already made before making something from scratch.


I make meatless balls with aubergine and feta plus some other ingredients. My non-veggie partner really enjoys them.
I serve them with a tomato sauce and zoodles.


----------



## Felinia

So far I'm sticking with my plan to post daily to keep myself honest.  But when I weighed I'd put on half a pound!!

883 cals, 68.5gm carbs of which 44.3gm sugars

B: Strawberry and almond shake
L: Salmon and egg salad
D: Chop suey with vegetables and black bean sauce
S: 7 Dark Cherries


----------



## Felinia

Tasty dishes lined up

941 cals, 60.5gm carbs of which 45.4gm sugars

B: Banana and almond slim shake
L: Salmon salad
D: Meatball casserole, cauliflower, sprouts and a mushroom tomato sauce
S: 7 frozen dark cherries (it satisfies my sweet tooth in the evening)


----------



## travellor

Meatless burgers (mushroom)
Courgetti spaghetti, two baby sweetcorn, a few mange tout, in a small amount of green tomato.
Under the two hundred calorie limit


----------



## Felinia

For the last week I've faithfully measured and recorded my daily food and drink intake, aiming to lose weight and reduce my carb intake.  So as you can imagine, having stuck to it, I was bitterly disappointed to have actually gained weight this week.  But I'm sticking with it.

764 cals, 72.6gm carbs of which 45.7gm sugars

B: Strawberry and almond slim shake
L: HM minestrone soup
D: Roast chicken, cauliflower, sprouts, mixed vegetables, 2 baby potatoes
S: 7 frozen dark cherries (it satisfies my sweet tooth in the evening)


----------



## travellor

I found weight loss is for the long haul.
The odd up and down is always going to happen.
It sorts itself out.


----------



## notmez

Cheesy jacket with a thai vegetables curry


----------



## notmez

Roasted red pepper and red lentil soup. 
+ A few sun-dried tomato
with pitta bread and a drizzle of chilli oil to serve.


----------



## rebrascora

notmez said:


> Roasted red pepper and red lentil soup.
> + A few sun-dried tomato
> with pitta bread and a drizzle of chilli oil to serve.
> 
> View attachment 23670


I just made a big crock pot of ham and lentil soup with carrots, onion and celery today. Unfortunately I need to inject insulin for it as lentils spike my levels but worth it because I do love them.


----------



## notmez

rebrascora said:


> I just made a big crock pot of ham and lentil soup with carrots, onion and celery today. Unfortunately I need to inject insulin for it as lentils spike my levels but worth it because I do love them.


I'm so glad I have no problem with lentils. I use them so much.  I've had quite a few highs recently but that's because I've been eating a lot of shit on top of a decent meal - I've been helping to finish all the celebrations, quality street and heros. 

Back to my regular stuff now tho.


----------



## Felinia

Busy day here.  Aquafit first thing, then acting as a driver for a friend's hospital appointment, which will mean sitting around in reception all afternoon.  No pictures today, as it's all repeat menus.

911 cals, 75gm carbs of which 45.8gm sugars

B: Chocolate almond shake
L: Minestrone soup with chicken
D: Roast lamb, cauliflower, mixed vegetables, 2 baby potatoes
S: Might have a hot chocolate when waiting as I've got spare carbs


----------



## Felinia

Frustrating afternon yesterday with a 2 hour wait for a medical appointment followed by the city locked solid following an accident.  Got home eventually at 8pm and couldn't face cooking.  So yesterday's menu is todays!!

911 cals, 75gm carbs of which 45.8gm sugars

B: Vanilla almond shake
L: Last of the Minestrone soup with chicken
D: Roast lamb, cauliflower, mixed vegetables, 2 baby potatoes
S: 7 frozen dark cherries


----------



## Felinia

Another day, another rainstorm with high winds!

973 cals, 71gm carbs of which 48.5gm sugars

B: Vanilla almond slim shake
L: Prawn and cottage cheese salad
D: Pork chop, cauliflower, carrots, broccoli, 2 baby potatoes, apple gravy
S: 7 frozen dark cherries


----------



## notmez

Felinia said:


> L: Prawn and cottage cheese salad


That photo looks really good. I might have to do something similar tomorrow. 

No photo but my evening meal today has caused a massive spike. 

5.2 before
9.6 after 2h
Which is really strange as I've had that meal before and never had such a jump, I think I skipped on the exercise today and maybe had a different sauce to what I normally have. 

Last time I had this same meal I only went up +2. I'm thinking one of my snacks today might have been a bad choice as my dinner was good.


----------

